# Driveling under The Big Pine Tree #11



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 29, 2012)

What? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Lil Kenny fo dat hiney.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 29, 2012)

I thought you wanted to be the 'last' post...


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 29, 2012)

I didn't think you could start a new one until the old one was locked. we still got 11 post to go.  

Everybody just runs wild when keebs ain't around.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 29, 2012)

Anyone watchin Survivor?

Chelsea is ssssssssssssssssssssssssmokin hawt..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 29, 2012)

You go Stalker!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone watchin Survivor?
> 
> Chelsea is ssssssssssssssssssssssssmokin hawt..
> 
> View attachment 653627



whoa...... I missed that.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone watchin Survivor?
> 
> Chelsea is ssssssssssssssssssssssssmokin hawt..
> 
> View attachment 653627


Nuthin Like a Gal in camo!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 29, 2012)

Okay, my official "MediaCON SUX" comment for this particular driveler thread.  

I give up.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nuthin Like a Gal in camo!!!



And a good lookin one at that..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:
			
		

> Now why would they do that MC? That's just crazy talk....
> 
> I think this thread has been so lively, they will keep it going.
> 
> ...





You got the last post after that rookie diatribe....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought you wanted to be the 'last' post...



Who, me?



sappermarc said:


> I didn't think you could start a new one until the old one was locked. we still got 11 post to go.
> 
> Everybody just runs wild when keebs ain't around.



We run amok without Keebs!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anyone watchin Survivor?
> 
> Chelsea is ssssssssssssssssssssssssmokin hawt..
> 
> View attachment 653627



Have mercy.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> You go Stalker!



 I gotta thank all the folks who supported me, even during the early years... 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nuthin Like a Gal in camo!!!







turtlebug said:


> Okay, my official "MediaCON SUX" comment for this particular driveler thread.
> 
> I give up.....



 Nothing like problems with the "service" providers! I am paying WAY too much for mine, but it is seamless. I have heard some bad stories from folks using outside providers.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> And a good lookin one at that..



Why, thank you. I am dashing!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got the last post after that rookie diatribe....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 29, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, my official "MediaCON SUX" comment for this particular driveler thread.
> 
> I give up.....


We are now using a Verizon MI-FI wireless card..........Sometimes it has it's moments!!........Tonight is one of them!!

Most of the time it is faster than the Wildblue Dish we had before, and it is $30.00 less a month!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We are now using a Verizon MI-FI wireless card..........Sometimes it has it's moments!!........Tonight is one of them!!
> 
> Most of the time it is faster than the Wildblue Dish we had before, and it is $30.00 less a month!!





What does it run a month, Mitch? I`m thinkin` about gettin` one for my laptop when I`m in the Seminole swamp.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What does it run a month, Mitch? I`m thinkin` about gettin` one for my laptop when I`m in the Seminole swamp.


$50.00 a month for 5 Gigs!!........So far we haven't gone over that!!.......If we do it is $10.00 for another Gig of usage. Still less than what we were paying before!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What does it run a month, Mitch? I`m thinkin` about gettin` one for my laptop when I`m in the Seminole swamp.




Now why in the world would you want internet when you are in the swamps? I go to swamps to get AWAY from stuff like that....

I even turn my cell phone off most of the time when I make a creek bottom venture...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> $50.00 a month for 5 Gigs!!........So far we haven't gone over that!!.......If we do it is $10.00 for another Gig of usage. Still less than what we were paying before!!



Thanks!!



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Now why in the world would you want internet when you are in the swamps? I go to swamps to get AWAY from stuff like that....
> 
> I even turn my cell phone off most of the time when I make a creek bottom venture...




Got to take a little bit of civilization with me.  Sometimes...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I like to be without sometimes too. I am going to be in the creek bottom before daylight Saturday. Turkey recon. The phone will be off, but on me just in case.

If I can rake some crawfish Friday eve, I will take a bream buster pole and make a day of it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> $50.00 a month for 5 Gigs!!........So far we haven't gone over that!!.......If we do it is $10.00 for another Gig of usage. Still less than what we were paying before!!





Nicodemus said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have a Smart Phone Like an I Phone or Droid there are some free apps that will let you tether to your phone, and use it for an internet connection..........At the moment I'm using my Cellphone/Droid......The wifi card takes spells


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> If you have a Smart Phone Like an I Phone or Droid there are some free apps that will let you tether to your phone, and use it for an internet connection..........At the moment I'm using my Cellphone/Droid......The wifi card takes spells





I still have this GZ`one Casio. My contract went out this month, but this phone is still good so I plan to keep it a while. I`ve looked at that monstrosity that Klem carries, and I don`t think I have enough walkin` around sense to operate that thing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 29, 2012)

All it takes is for a beeper to go off to go from a nice evening of tying crappie jigs, to sitting here eating cold messican food and being forced to watch American Idol.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I still have this GZ`one Casio. My contract went out this month, but this phone is still good so I plan to keep it a while. I`ve looked at that monstrosity that Klem carries, and I don`t think I have enough walkin` around sense to operate that thing.


I had one of those!! Good phone!

I think they have a Casio GZ one that uses the Droid operating system now.

I had a good Gal to help me figure out this Droid I have now!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I had one of those!! Good phone!
> 
> I think they have a Casio GZ one that uses the Droid operating system now.
> 
> I had a good Gal to help me figure out this Droid I have now!!





They`ve tried to teach me, but they speak a language I can`t understand.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> All it takes is for a beeper to go off to go from a nice evening of tying crappie jigs, to sitting here eating cold messican food and being forced to watch American Idol.



I can handle cole messican, not so much on the tv choice... You could always paint something and watch it dry! I got the internet radio going whilst I chat with y'all folks. Wednesday is a bad tv nite imho...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> They`ve tried to teach me, but they speak a language I can`t understand.


Took  
me nearly a week to figure out how to answer the flippin thing!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> They`ve tried to teach me, but they speak a language I can`t understand.



Don't feel bad.. I had to send a PM last night to find out how to use Keebs smiley site!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Took
> me nearly a week to figure out how to answer the flippin thing!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Wednesday is a bad tv nite imho...


Chelsea was the high point of the evening, TV wise!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Chelsea was the high point of the evening, TV wise!!



And that is a high point?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 29, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Chelsea was the high point of the evening, TV wise!!



oh lawd, the girls are gonna watch Top Chef finale. 
I'm off to da man cave....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lawd, the girls are gonna watch Top Chef finale.
> I'm off to da man cave....



Later, Bama!


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 29, 2012)

Alright...I see Mr. Lee was able to not only be the last post of the day in the old thread, but the 1st post of the new thread as well!   What does he win Johnny?















































































































You guessed it.  Dinner for two.   Shame only one showed up!


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 29, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Alright...I see Mr. Lee was able to not only be the last post of the day in the old thread, but the 1st post of the new thread as well!   What does he win Johnny?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I be here, boss! I will be at your house in 10 minutes!

Good looking plate!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2012)

Dang, 

The old driveler still had some breath left to put of the winder so the likkers could draw pikchurs with their tongue.   What happened?

Supper got posted too late for me to make it bb, so how about cooking earlier so I can grab a plate next time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well the sky is being lit up this morning with rain coming down.  Hopefully the bad stuff won't develop since it has no daytime heating to really fire them up.   Just came back in from sitting on the porch to enjoy the view and to get another cup of java.  Anyone want to have a cup?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 1, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin.  I'll take a couple of cups of your coffee this morning.  I need something to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.

It is a rainy morning here as well with thunder and lightning all around right now.  It started thundering last night at 10 PM and has been going off and on all night.  Guess I better go out and get the newspaper before it floats away.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeap if mine floats away another will be by shortly.  Just don't want to make the ride out to the paved road to get it this morning.  Hopefully the plastic bags didn't get holes when they hit the gravel.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 1, 2012)

Long night, think I could use a beer fer brekfest rather than this ol cup of mud


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 1, 2012)

AWWW...the smell of a fresh new thread. 



PFFFFFFTTT !!!  OOPS


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> AWWW...the smell of a fresh new thread.
> 
> 
> 
> PFFFFFFTTT !!!  OOPS



thanks you let that roll just as i was getting my first big sniff.....a hint of pinto beans....lol

mernin all and welcome to thirsty thirzdy!! oh and March!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 1, 2012)

Mornin Yall


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 1, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Yall



Mornin Snowy


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 1, 2012)

Mornin Neil 

Its almost Friday!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 1, 2012)

Good morning folks! Gonna be a long day! 

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

~yawn~streeeeetch~yawn~ok, I'm up, dressed & here, what MORE could they ask for?

 Hi folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2012)

Morning ya'll, Thirsty Thirsday is  here Friday eve


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll, Thirsty Thirsday is  here Friday eve


 hold it down, it's too early to be so *cheerful*!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

Mernin idjits. Imma headin to the creek to see if a certain someone has figured out how to use a camera yet..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hold it down, it's too early to be so *cheerful*!



My but we are a bit out of sorts this morning.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin idjits. Imma headin to the creek to see if a certain someone has figured out how to use a camera yet..


 No, they ain't!


Sterlo58 said:


> My but we are a bit out of sorts this morning.


 sorry, but I am............


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2012)

guh moanin'....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> guh moanin'....


 check your pm's PLEASE!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> check your pm's PLEASE!



I have, and the answer is i don't know yet.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 1, 2012)

Mornin' errbody. Been a busy few days here. I can't wait for the weekend.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I have, and the answer is i don't know yet.



Careful...  She is a bit out of sorts this morning


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' errbody. Been a busy few days here. I can't wait for the weekend.



YEP.... morning cookie lady


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' errbody. Been a busy few days here. I can't wait for the weekend.



What's happening this weekend?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> YEP.... morning cookie lady



Hiyya 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's happening this weekend?



My last cookie booth sales!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Careful...  She is a bit out of sorts this morning



meh, it's okay. She wuvs me most of the time. 
Think i'll go put eyeballs on some jigheads. Get me a morning buzz....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I have, and the answer is i don't know yet.


 you didn't tell me that! until now!


Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' errbody. Been a busy few days here. I can't wait for the weekend.


Mo money, Mo money, Mo money


Sterlo58 said:


> Careful...  She is a bit out of sorts this morning


 I need a hug......


rhbama3 said:


> meh, it's okay. She wuvs me most of the time.
> Think i'll go put eyeballs on some jigheads. Get me a morning buzz....


 I wuvs you ALL da time!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2012)

Anybody mad at me this mornin`?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Anybody mad at me this mornin`?


 does someone NEED to be?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> does someone NEED to be?





I ain`t admittin` to nothin`...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I need a hug......
> 
> :


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I ain`t admittin` to nothin`...


 you even SOUND guilty!


Sterlo58 said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you even SOUND guilty!





See this smile?     See how innercent I look?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> See this smile?     See how innercent I look?


MmmmHHHmmm, I've read between the lines before too, who you banded this time?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Anybody mad at me this mornin`?



What'd  you do now?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2012)

Got a inch and 3/4's of rain this morn !!!  Heavy thunder and lightning.  All gone now !!!



'Moanin !! 

Another day off . . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got a inch and 3/4's of rain this morn !!!  Heavy thunder and lightning.  All gone now !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 wassup bro'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> wassup bro'



He has a bruise on his forehead from fallin off of Sarah Fair's garbage can...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> wassup bro'



Doin great man !!  Dawn just cooked up some "real" grits with scrambled eggs and sausage mixed in, mmmmmmmm.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> He has a bruise on his forehead from fallin off of Sarah Fair's garbage can...




Bruise is shaped like a cheekun mask . . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He has a bruise on his forehead from fallin off of Sarah Fair's garbage can...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

What's going on in here.    










Got one of the Docs here at work to sign up Tuesday. Yall pick on him.  

He's pretty awesome. Maybe he'll post.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 1, 2012)

Does he do warts?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> What's going on in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome. We'll use our telepathic powers to try and figure out who he is.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> What's going on in here.
> 
> Got one of the Docs here at work to sign up Tuesday. Yall pick on him.
> 
> He's pretty awesome. Maybe he'll post.


 Will he be the OTHER one in scubs?????


NOYDB said:


> Does he do warts?


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Anybody mad at me this mornin`?


 
If anyone is, they'd be too skeer'd to tell ya


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 1, 2012)

Alrighty...good day fellow wallowers!~   Lunchtime is upon me!   NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Alrighty...good day fellow _*wallowers*_!~   Lunchtime is upon me!   NOM NOM NOM


 A MOST fitting description of this bunch, since we all love the food so much!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, I was hoping to drivel for a bit today, but someone is in a nasty mood so I'm tryinta stay outta his way and keep busy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well, I was hoping to drivel for a bit today, but someone is in a nasty mood so I'm tryinta stay outta his way and keep busy.





Ain`t me. I`m in a good mood.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well, I was hoping to drivel for a bit today, but someone is in a nasty mood so I'm tryinta stay outta his way and keep busy.


pppssstt.......... benedryl is a wonder drug!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t me. I`m in a good mood.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well, I was hoping to drivel for a bit today, but someone is in a nasty mood so I'm tryinta stay outta his way and keep busy.



Tell him if he don't cheer up some big fella with a cheekin mask is gonna come visit him...


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well, I was hoping to drivel for a bit today, but someone is in a nasty mood so I'm tryinta stay outta his way and keep busy.



Rex breaking gums with a second tooth?


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2012)

Keebs who?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Rex breaking gums with a second tooth?



No, if that were the case she would be posting;

"ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch!!!!"


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> What's going on in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's his screen name. We'll be sure to harass him. 



Keebs said:


> A MOST fitting description of this bunch, since we all love the food so much!



 



Sugar Plum said:


> Well, I was hoping to drivel for a bit today, but someone is in a nasty mood so I'm tryinta stay outta his way and keep busy.







Keebs said:


> pppssstt.......... benedryl is a wonder drug!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, if that were the case she would be posting;
> 
> "ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch!!!!"



Yeah...you are probably right!~


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 1, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Rex breaking gums with a second tooth?



I think it's the big baby boy in the house.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

slip said:


> Keebs who?









 proves you read pm's!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I think it's the big baby boy in the house.



Rex has a brother?       Named Rob?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2012)

howdy partners.........wachaw dooan


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> howdy partners.........wachaw dooan



NO!!!! I am not going to chase storms with you in the dark...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> NO!!!! I am not going to chase storms with you in the dark...



Hey yall keep it in PM's


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Does he do warts?



Dunno, but he does to urinary tract infections as well as infected cat scratches. 

His advice on the cat scratch was "Shoot your cat".     





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awesome. We'll use our telepathic powers to try and figure out who he is.



http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=87428




Keebs said:


> Will he be the OTHER one in scubs?????




Keebs, I know your burning question before you even ask, he's James Hudson on my Facebook friends. You can decided for yourself.... hawt or not.       





Sleepy. 
Very sleepy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dunno, but he does to urinary tract infections as well as infected cat scratches.
> 
> His advice on the cat scratch was "Shoot your cat".



Thank God his advice wasn't the same for the UTI's...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank God his advice wasn't the same for the UTI's...



Only you...

Only you...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> http://forum.gon.com/member.php?u=87428
> Keebs, I know your burning question before you even ask, he's James Hudson on my Facebook friends. You can decided for yourself.... hawt or not.
> Sleepy.
> Very sleepy.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank God his advice wasn't the same for the UTI's...


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> NO!!!! I am not going to chase storms with you in the dark...



yes you are!! it will be me filmin, you forecastin and trackin, and Hankus drivin.......man i can put a team tagether


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

Les Miles just texted me to tell ya'll, "HI!"


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yes you are!! it will be me filmin, you forecastin and trackin, and Hankus drivin.......man i can put a team tagether



AAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2012)

im king of page 3......... short life but im king


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> AAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHH!!!!



stop bein so dang uptight about it!! it will all work out... im takin the neighbors dodge ... we all no how they do in twistas...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> stop bein so dang uptight about it!! it will all work out... im takin the neighbors dodge ... we all no how they do in twistas...



You get Jamie Gertz and Helen Hunt riding shotgun in that Dodge with me and we'll talk...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Les Miles just texted me to tell ya'll, "HI!"



Whatever happened to good ol' Les?  

My ignore list misses him.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Whatever happened to good ol' Les?
> 
> My ignore list misses him.


 I dunno, he texted he missed the drivelers & would be back soon......... I told him I wondered if he had fell off the boat, then he texted back to tell ya'll Hi!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Whatever happened to good ol' Les?
> 
> My ignore list misses him.



Funny...I never noticed he was gone.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, he texted he missed the drivelers & would be back soon......... I told him I wondered if he had fell off the boat, then he texted back to tell ya'll Hi!




Eh, I just sent him a message on Facebook. 

Had to do it over there cause I can't use the words I needed to over here.    




Sterlo58 said:


> Funny...I never noticed he was gone.



Bad Neil  Bad 

   



I seriously need some relaxation. I think every muscle from the top of my head to the tips of my toes has tightened up and won't let go.  

Wonder if I can hit Bait up for a massage?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Eh, I just sent him a message on Facebook.
> 
> Had to do it over there cause I can't use the words I needed to over here.
> 
> ...



Sorry sis. I would offer one of my famous therapeutic massages but the 8 hour round trip would cost you. 



Off to pick up Sam and to the ballpark we go.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> What's going on in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is he a proctologist ???  I just saw on the "Doctors' Show" where your anus can actually FALL out !!! 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awesome. We'll use our telepathic powers to try and figure out who he is.




Doctor BigFanger . . .




Keebs said:


> Les Miles just texted me to tell ya'll, "HI!"




Did Lesta get banded ???




turtlebug said:


> Eh, I just sent him a message on Facebook.
> 
> Had to do it over there cause I can't use the words I needed to over here.
> 
> ...





You continously hurt my feewings.  Why don't you request Mills Mobile Massage ???

Just tryin to make a few bucks on da side, I figure if Daisy Dood can, why not Quack??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Eh, I just sent him a message on Facebook.
> Had to do it over there cause I can't use the words I needed to over here.
> Bad Neil  Bad
> 
> ...



Tell Bait to give ya a massage & I'll even up with him realllll sooon!


Sterlo58 said:


> Sorry sis. I would offer one of my famous therapeutic massages but the 8 hour round trip would cost you.
> 
> 
> 
> Off to pick up Sam and to the ballpark we go.


 Later Neil!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Is he a proctologist ???  I just saw on the "Doctors' Show" where your anus can actually FALL out !!!
> 
> Doctor BigFanger . . .
> 
> ...


 you just never cease to amaze me with your fountain of knowledge............
No Les has been *cough*working*cough* and hasn't been around........


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Is he a proctologist ???  I just saw on the "Doctors' Show" where your anus can actually FALL out !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Somehow I knew as I typed the last "s" in the word massage, that your little radar was spinning and a beeper was going off and you'd be here in a jiffy.    



Tell ya what, next weekend, you can massage my pinky toe.  

If you can catch me.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Tell Bait to give ya a massage & I'll even up with him realllll sooon!



Oh man!    

So I get a massage from Bait and then I get one from YOU!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Oh man!
> 
> So I get a massage from Bait and then I get one from YOU!



This reminds me of a movie that I've seen on the internets


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Somehow I knew as I typed the last "s" in the word massage, that your little radar was spinning and a beeper was going off and you'd be here in a jiffy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






YOU, run from ME ...  I don't think so.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm starting to worry


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Oh man!
> 
> So I get a massage from Bait and then I get one from YOU!





hdm03 said:


> This reminds me of a movie that I've seen on the internets


 you know how to operate the internets?????


mudracing101 said:


> I'm starting to worry


 I tried to warn you!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Somehow I knew as I typed the last "s" in the word massage, that your little radar was spinning and a beeper was going off and you'd be here in a jiffy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Heyyyyyyyyyy, whadcha mean by my "little radar"???


You been tawkin to Tomi ??   Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> YOU, run from ME ...  I don't think so.



I got a new pair of North Face Hedgehog hiking shoes. 

They got grip, you got bad knees. 

I figure I got a danged good chance.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I got a new pair of North Face Hedgehog hiking shoes.
> 
> They got grip, you got bad knees.
> 
> I figure I got a danged good chance.






You got me confused with Pookie and Nic, AIN'T nuttin wrong wit my knees!!!!




I just gotta a messed up back and shoulder, and I really don't think the shoulder will interfere with my plans . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I got a new pair of North Face Hedgehog hiking shoes.
> 
> They got grip, you got bad knees.
> 
> I figure I got a danged good chance.





Hooked On Quack said:


> You got me confused with Pookie and Nic, AIN'T nuttin wrong wit my knees!!!!
> I just gotta a messed up back and shoulder, and I really don't think the shoulder will interfere with my plans . . .


Yep, gonna have to keep an eye on you three..................


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

_*NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!!*_
_*Check your inbox!!!!*_ ​


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Yep, gonna have to keep an eye on you three..................



Three? 

Unless ERD takes off and goes with me, I'm fairly certain I'll be by myself.  

THINKING about trying to get Friday off and going up early.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Three?
> 
> Unless ERD takes off and goes with me, I'm fairly certain I'll be by myself.
> 
> THINKING about trying to get Friday off and going up early.









  Heelloooooooo............


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Heelloooooooo............



I'm so confused. 

Is it 3 cause Quack's bringing one of his extra personalities?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm so confused.
> 
> Is it 3 cause Quack's bringing one of his extra personalities?


 mehbe............ or just add you two & me, maybe?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> mehbe............ or just add you two & me, maybe?



What about Wobbert-Woo!  ???

We could send Quack to Texas to pick up steaks and then it'd still be three.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> mehbe............ or just add you two & me, maybe?



That ought to be a hoot.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am so lost


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2012)

All i know is there better not be any chicken heads come a knockin on my door past dark


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> What about Wobbert-Woo!  ???
> 
> We could send Quack to Texas to pick up steaks and then it'd still be three.





Hornet22 said:


> That ought to be a hoot.



ok, I gotta cut out early........... Mud, you coming???


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 1, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ok, I gotta cut out early........... Mud, you coming???



Might as well, lets go


----------



## Keebs (Mar 1, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Might as well, lets go


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You got me confused with Pookie and Nic, AIN'T nuttin wrong wit my knees!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey!!!   



Keebs said:


> Yep, gonna have to keep an eye on you three..................




 




Keebs said:


> _*NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!!*_
> _*Check your inbox!!!!*_ ​






Somebody holler?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2012)

Quick howdy do. It's too pretty to be inside.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> What about Wobbert-Woo!  ???
> 
> We could send Quack to Texas to pick up steaks and then it'd still be three.





mudracing101 said:


> I am so lost






Er uhm, okay . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 1, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quick howdy do. It's too pretty to be inside.



No kidding; this whole work thing is way overrated


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Er uhm, okay . . .



 You know you're my Cole Slaw. 





Is it nap time yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You know you're my Cole Slaw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I'm yo "Tater Salad" . . . .


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 1, 2012)

Although I like reading TBugs voice, I'm so lost.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 1, 2012)

Laneybird said:


> Although I like reading TBugs voice, I'm so lost.






Laney, dontcha just LOOOOVE to hear her voice???



She won't talk to me, I think it turns her ON ???


----------



## Laneybird (Mar 1, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Laney, dontcha just LOOOOVE to hear her voice???
> 
> 
> 
> She won't talk to me, I think it turns her ON ???





Oh yes!!!


I would ask her for her phone #, just to hear her talk, but I'm so scared of Bait. He carries the big gun.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

Okay, Quackdaddy and Laney, yall are 

But, I love yall anyway.    



Dangit! I had a sleepy spell hit me bad during Abbey's lessons. Made it home and just laid across the bed and passed out cold. That was about 5:30 and then my phone jerked me back to reality.   

It was Fishbait wanting his supper started.  

Hamburgers for him and chicken fries for Abbey cooking now. Nobody better not bother me again tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Nobody better not bother me again tonight.



Nobody?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, Quackdaddy and Laney, yall are
> 
> But, I love yall anyway.
> 
> ...



I do that sometimes! Come home from work, sit down in my chair to watch the news, and next thing I know I am waking up!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nobody?



Sure sounds like she means business!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I do that sometimes! Come home from work, sit down in my chair to watch the news, and next thing I know I am waking up!
> 
> 
> Sure sounds like she means business!



I ain't skeered. I kinda like it when her eyes start glowing red...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't skeered. I kinda like it when her eyes start glowing red...





Duck and run for cover!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I ain't skeered. I kinda like it when her eyes start glowing red...



It is when the neck seems to have that 360 ability that it is time to find cover.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

I ain't even gonna quote all of you, too much work. 

All I need is a good foot rub from Bait while we watch Swamp People and I'll be sweet as a newborn puppy again. 






At least til the alarm clock goes off in the morning.


----------



## fishbait (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I ain't even gonna quote all of you, too much work.
> 
> All I need is a good foot rub from Bait while we watch Swamp People and I'll be sweet as a newborn puppy again.
> 
> ...



Better go wash them thangs first.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is when the neck seems to have that 360 ability that it is time to find cover.



Naw, that's just talent...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

fishbait said:


> Better go wash them thangs first.





I just used up the rest of your Magic Shell on my ice cream.  




And my feetsies are clean.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I got a new pair of North Face Hedgehog hiking shoes.
> 
> They got grip, you got bad knees.
> 
> I figure I got a danged good chance.



I've been waiting for somebody post something about northface so I could use this.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> I've been waiting for somebody post something about northface so I could use this.




They were on sale, 1/2 off. I don't pay full price for anything except guns, arrows and Dooney & Bourke purses. 





Who lifted your rock anyway?


----------



## The Horned Toad (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Who lifted your rock anyway?



I'm just kidding ya.  I just think it's funny.   I know your an outdoors girl.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I just used up the rest of your Magic Shell on my ice cream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like feetsies...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like feetsies...



And so will Fishbait in about 18 minutes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> And so will Fishbait in about 18 minutes.


----------



## mattech (Mar 1, 2012)

sometimes there is just not enough beer.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Mar 1, 2012)

mattech said:


> sometimes there is just not enough beer.



Dude we're baptist we can't say things like that in public.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 1, 2012)

Sometimes there is too much beer. I was cleaning out the fridge a lil bit ago. Throwing away hairy leftovers.

I have a grand total of 37 beers in there of 3 different brands.

One of these days, I will quit my after work ritual of stopping by the store to buy beer.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Mar 1, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Sometimes there is too much beer. I was cleaning out the fridge a lil bit ago. Throwing away hairy leftovers.
> 
> I have a grand total of 37 beers in there of 3 different brands.
> 
> One of these days, I will quit my after work ritual of stopping by the store to buy beer.



What kind ya got?


----------



## mattech (Mar 1, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> Dude we're baptist we can't say things like that in public.




uhhhhh, sorry. 




Altamaha Stalker said:


> Sometimes there is too much beer. I was cleaning out the fridge a lil bit ago. Throwing away hairy leftovers.
> 
> I have a grand total of 37 beers in there of 3 different brands.
> 
> One of these days, I will quit my after work ritual of stopping by the store to buy beer.




my mom sold one of her gas stations, the people who bought it bought everything but the alcohol (no licsence yet) so me and my brother split it between us. I have a garage full of all kinds of beer and wine coolers.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 1, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> What kind ya got?



Natural Light, my mainstay, Yuengling, and Budweiser.

I also had 2 original Coors in there, but somehow, the dissapeared....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 1, 2012)

mattech said:


> uhhhhh, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good investment in your future!

Parrrrtay at mattech's house!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 1, 2012)

See y'all in a few! Y'all wait right here.....


----------



## The Horned Toad (Mar 1, 2012)

mattech said:


> uhhhhh, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you really are holding out on me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

TBugsy's in the PF double posting...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> TBugsy's in the PF double posting...



I deleted the second one.  

STOOPID MediaCON!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 1, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t me. I`m in a good mood.







Keebs said:


> pppssstt.......... benedryl is a wonder drug!



I know! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Tell him if he don't cheer up some big fella with a cheekin mask is gonna come visit him...



Oh lawd! You got one too???



boneboy96 said:


> Rex breaking gums with a second tooth?



Actually, yes. The second tooth is right behind the first. Sadly, it isn't Rex I'm talking about....



Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, if that were the case she would be posting;
> 
> "ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch!!!!"



 Would you believe he has yet to bite me? 



Sterlo58 said:


> I think it's the big baby boy in the house.



Winner, winner, chicken dinner!! 



boneboy96 said:


> Rex has a brother?       Named Rob?



You'd think so, sometimes! 



mattech said:


> my mom sold one of her gas stations, the people who bought it bought everything but the alcohol (no licsence yet) so me and my brother split it between us. I have a garage full of all kinds of beer and wine coolers.



Wellllll, how _you_ doin'? I like beer....just sayin'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd! You got one too???



Wait a minute!!! You callin me.............

I was talking about Quack!!!


----------



## mattech (Mar 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got plenty of whine coolers for the women folk.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wait a minute!!! You callin me.............
> 
> I was talking about Quack!!!



 




mattech said:


> I got plenty of whine coolers for the women folk.



Wine coolers? Wine coolers??? I don't drink no stinkin' wine coolers!


----------



## mattech (Mar 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Wine coolers? Wine coolers??? I don't drink no stinkin' wine coolers!



BYOWC!

Bring Your Own Wine Coolers.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

I see somebody special peekin around in here.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 1, 2012)

mattech said:


> BYOWC!
> 
> Bring Your Own Wine Coolers.



 idjit


----------



## mattech (Mar 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> idjit



I might be an idjit, but i'm an idjit with a bunch of free beer.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

T-Bug is not getting her footrub.  
T-Bug is not a happy camper right now. 





I'm starting to get a feeling of deja vu around  here.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 1, 2012)

mattech said:


> I might be an idjit, but i'm an idjit with a bunch of free beer.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2012)

How can such a simple thing as "Hey, lets go to Tennessee and fish for trout and bream in june or July" turn into a fullblown fiasco?

Family. That's how.
 Let me give you a glimpse into my world:
I'm on call every third week so those weekends are out. I'm going to a medical conference te end of June so that wekend is out. Uncle in Tenessee has relatives coming the week before so that weekend is out. Meanwhile.... my mother and sister decide they want to go. Okay, Sis has to put in 3 CHOICES for time off. All righty....... then Bubbette says she wants to go to and so does Allie. So, after going over the calendar, we decide the week of June 9th works for everybody. That is till Bubbette remembers she and Allie are supposed to go to Georgia Southern early that week. Then..... my co-worker is trying to adopt two children from China and says he THINKS it'll probably be July but not sure. 
  Bubbette continues to whine about being out of town that whole week. I tell her she can sleep while i drive up there. Bubbette's mad, Sis is unsure about if her CHOICE will be okay, I'm frustrated because nobody knows what their agenda is, and it's a fullblown 3 months away.
 So.... it's back to tying crappie jigs.


----------



## mattech (Mar 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> How can such a simple thing as "Hey, lets go to Tennessee and fish for trout and bream in june or July" turn into a fullblown fiasco?
> 
> Family. That's how.
> Let me give you a glimpse into my world:
> ...



this sounds like something I would type. lol I am leaving in the A.M. to go to Destin with the family and it has been a headache planning things.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> How can such a simple thing as "Hey, lets go to Tennessee and fish for trout and bream in june or July" turn into a fullblown fiasco?
> 
> Family. That's how.
> Let me give you a glimpse into my world:
> ...





Awwweee    


Want a footrub?  

I'll be happy to give you one. 





After you're done with mine and I'm all nice and relaxed since your BaitBro is falling down on the job.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> How can such a simple thing as "Hey, lets go to Tennessee and fish for trout and bream in june or July" turn into a fullblown fiasco?
> 
> Family. That's how.
> Let me give you a glimpse into my world:
> ...



Forget all of that and just come to the next Dutch Oven Gathering... It's much closer to home than 10rc and trout are everywhere..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2012)

mattech said:


> this sounds like something I would type. lol I am leaving in the A.M. to go to Destin with the family and it has been a headache planning things.



ain't it the troof.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Awwweee
> 
> 
> Want a footrub?
> ...


I hope you washed them first this time. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Forget all of that and just come to the next Dutch Oven Gathering... It's much closer to home than 10rc and trout are everywhere..



I can't seem to get any scheduling thing right at the moment.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 1, 2012)

Swamp people made a whole show without  Chootem Troy....

The end of the world MUST be near...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope you washed them first this time.





Well danged.  


I guess I just can't win any way I turn tonight. 


I feel like I'm watching Christina 2.0 lately.

Later


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> How can such a simple thing as "Hey, lets go to Tennessee and fish for trout and bream in june or July" turn into a fullblown fiasco?
> 
> Family. That's how.
> Let me give you a glimpse into my world:
> ...



That sounds like getting my immediate family of 4 with one BIL to decide on getting together to go out to eat supper all together. Drives me nuts!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well danged.
> 
> 
> I guess I just can't win any way I turn tonight.
> ...



I will rub your feets! My sinuses are stopped up, so I am flexable on the feet washing...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

*** We interupt the drivel for a GON Public Service Announcement***

I do hope you folks are paying attention to the Severe Weather Thread. Tomorrow is shaping up to be very ugly.

***We not return you to your usual winder likkin***


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well danged.
> 
> 
> I guess I just can't win any way I turn tonight.
> ...



Okay, okay, sorry for the grumpiness. Come here and tell me which little piggie to start with. 
 What or who is christina 2.0?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 1, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well danged.
> 
> 
> I guess I just can't win any way I turn tonight.
> ...


Should have told them to wash them for you, then massage!!............


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 1, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



I got something I gotta do tomorrow!!!! I forgot... Got sidetracked.... Should have it Tuesday or Wednesday!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *** We interupt the drivel for a GON Public Service Announcement***
> 
> I do hope you folks are paying attention to the Severe Weather Thread. Tomorrow is shaping up to be very ugly.
> 
> ***We not return you to your usual winder likkin***



Bad weather and its not MY FAULT!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *** We interupt the drivel for a GON Public Service Announcement***
> 
> I do hope you folks are paying attention to the Severe Weather Thread. Tomorrow is shaping up to be very ugly.
> 
> ***We not return you to your usual winder likkin***



Dude ... if we get any more rain my chickens better grow some gills or ill be building a chicken-ark.

Its gettin to be a little crazy.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *** We interupt the drivel for a GON Public Service Announcement***
> 
> I do hope you folks are paying attention to the Severe Weather Thread. Tomorrow is shaping up to be very ugly.
> 
> ***We not return you to your usual winder likkin***



We don't need anymore severe weather! Can't you do something about this MC?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *** We interupt the drivel for a GON Public Service Announcement***
> 
> I do hope you folks are paying attention to the Severe Weather Thread. Tomorrow is shaping up to be very ugly.
> 
> ***We not return you to your usual winder likkin***


Been watching!!.........Hope that mess stay's well to the northwest of me!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been watching!!.........Hope that mess stay's well to the northwest of me!!



Me too. My gut ain't feelin real good about this one...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too. My gut ain't feelin real good about this one...



I'm a little farther south, and east than you are!!

Hope your gut feeling is wrong!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm a little farther south, and east than you are!!
> 
> Hope your gut feeling is wrong!!



Me too,,,,,,,,,,and fwiw, don't go feeling too secure se of me. Daytime heating could keep this one alive longer than they were expecting during the day on Saturday.

Lord I hope I've missed this forecast in a humiliatingly bad kind of way.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Me too,,,,,,,,,,and fwiw, don't go feeling too secure se of me. Daytime heating could keep this one alive longer than they were expecting during the day on Saturday.
> 
> Lord I hope I've missed this forecast in a humiliatingly bad kind of way.


 Blasted daytime heating!!........That is something I understand!!.........Cape Values, shear, and all that other stuff is greek to me!!..........I understand that cold air running into warm moist air is a very bad thing!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Blasted daytime heating!!........That is something I understand!!.........Cape Values, shear, and all that other stuff is greek to me!!..........I understand that cold air running into warm moist air is a very bad thing!!



Looking at the predictive radar on WeatherTap y'all should be seeing the line between 7-9am.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ya'll listen to Hugh and i hope it doesn't get too bad up there. They seem to think we aren't gonna see much of anything down this way.
Ya'll have a good night!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Ya'll listen to Hugh and i hope it doesn't get too bad up there. They seem to think we aren't gonna see much of anything down this way.
> Ya'll have a good night!


There was only a 2% chance of anything in S. Bama and S. Ga today, and south of Dothan got plumb tore up this afternoon.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 1, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Looking at the predictive radar on WeatherTap y'all should be seeing the line between 7-9am.


Thanks for the heads up!!........I'll be sure to be awake, and have more than a bathrobe on!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 1, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thanks for the heads up!!........I'll be sure to be awake, and have more than a bathrobe on!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 2, 2012)

It is a TGIF type day so it is brewed and ready


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is a TGIF type day so it is brewed and ready



TGINM (Thank God it's not Monday) 
I'll pass on da' coffee, gots me a big glass of cold OJ.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 2, 2012)

Happy Friday Morning to you Gobblin and MC.  Where did the rest of the week go??  It was Sunday night just a couple of hours ago.

Please hold off on the rain for a while now.  I've got a  breakfast date at Cracker Barrel with one of my suppliers from northern Virginia this morning.  Even though I have never met her face to face, she is an absolute "gem" in her handling of my orders for the past several years now.  Other companies could really take a lesson from their company when it comes to order processing, same day shipping, order tracking, correct invoicing, and the very best overall customer service that I have ever seen in the past 40 years.  I am looking forward to having breakfast with her later this morning.

Sure hope the rest of you can stay dry today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2012)

mernin idjits.......is it mundy yet 

anyone for a fried egg samich? outa bacon  what a sin!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 2, 2012)

Someone give me some heavy duty sedatives please  I have a heifer calving and I might end up having to pull it.. and she's wild as heck 

I've got 30 minutes to keep myself busy before I go back out


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Someone give me some heavy duty sedatives please  I have a heifer calving and I might end up having to pull it.. and she's wild as heck
> 
> I've got 30 minutes to keep myself busy before I go back out



Get a good pair of gloves...those are slippery little suckers.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 2, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Get a good pair of gloves...those are slippery little suckers.



I got pullin chains and everything I need.... aside from tranquilizers.. for ME!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 2, 2012)

tgif


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 2, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> tgif





Oh.. and  GOOD MORNING YALL!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2012)

Morning ya'll


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2012)

Rollin down the skreet smokin smokin sippin on gin and juice!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Rollin down the skreet smokin smokin sippin on gin and juice!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 2, 2012)

Good merning folks!  Only 9 hours and 10 minutes until 5:00!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2012)

Going to be a long day at work, new security systems locked out my fav. word game.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Going to be a long day at work, new security systems locked out my fav. word game.



sounds like the snack machine is in trouble today..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Going to be a long day at work, new security systems locked out my fav. word game.


 gives you more time here!


HEY YA'LL!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> sounds like the snack machine is in trouble today..



Hey jackleg, you paying attention to this weather stuff? You started digging a hole in the ground yet?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey jackleg, you paying attention to this weather stuff? You started digging a hole in the ground yet?


we never got a DROP from that last night!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 2, 2012)

Who wants a puppy? Someone musta dropped this poor guy off in the woods next to the pasture, as he was screaming when I went out to clean the barn earlier. No collar, fat and looks well care for, probably around 8wks old....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Who wants a puppy? Someone musta dropped this poor guy off in the woods next to the pasture, as he was screaming when I went out to clean the barn earlier. No collar, fat and looks well care for, probably around 8wks old....
> View attachment 653823


 Aaaaaawwwww, seeing that happen down here too, heck, folks are letting their donkey's & horses loose too!
Do you have a new calf yet?????


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Aaaaaawwwww, seeing that happen down here too, heck, folks are letting their donkey's & horses loose too!
> Do you have a new calf yet?????



Yup, very sad 


Yeah, she had the calf, without problems, while I was milking  Dang heifer has been mocking me for a month, bout gave me a heart attack this morning  

Just glad it went well... now she can join the big herd and stop eating hay for my cows


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup, very sad
> 
> 
> Yeah, she had the calf, without problems, while I was milking  Dang heifer has been mocking me for a month, bout gave me a heart attack this morning
> ...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sent ya a PM miss Keebs


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2012)

DONT READ THIS!!!

country fried pork chops, bacon cheddar mashed taters and steamed broccoli........with sweet tea.....come on!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 2, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup, very sad
> 
> 
> Yeah, she had the calf, without problems, while I was milking  Dang heifer has been mocking me for a month, bout gave me a heart attack this morning
> ...



I hate when people dump their animals.

Didn't need that shot of whiskey after all. Momma took care of business on her own.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 2, 2012)

Y'all are killin' me with these pics of pups.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sent ya a PM miss Keebs


 


blood on the ground said:


> DONT READ THIS!!!
> 
> country fried pork chops, bacon cheddar mashed taters and steamed broccoli........with sweet tea.....come on!!!


 read it anyway................  where's my plate???


NOYDB said:


> Y'all are killin' me with these pics of pups.


 ya 'ol softy!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya 'ol softy!



Not in a position to take on a pup right now.

But 3 nanoseconds after things change........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2012)

Dang cells are firing hours ahead of the front....So much for a nap..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Not in a position to take on a pup right now.
> 
> But 3 nanoseconds after things change........


 I know what ya mean, I wish I could, but dang, can hardly afford to feed myself, much less more critters!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang cells are firing hours ahead of the front....So much for a nap..


 Wake Up!!!  No time to rest, we'll sleep when we're dead!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 2, 2012)

Wish I could.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 2, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Wish I could.



Yeah me too but I can't afford to feed all the critters We have now.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 2, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well danged.
> 
> 
> I guess I just can't win any way I turn tonight.
> ...




Well no danged wonder.  I couldn't figure out if you folks were just media-challenged as children and never saw a Stephen King movie or what.    

See what happens when I engage into a battle of wits with an unarmed person in the political forum.   

And thanks to no footrub last night and ERD still being a rebellious teenager (who of course calls mom today cause he's sick as a dog and doesn't know what to do), I can't hardly turn my head. 

I might actually drink a beer tonight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> read it anyway................  where's my plate???
> 
> ya 'ol softy!



you want to come get it or you want me to deliver it? all deliveries are are subject to me showin up in my birfday suit.........


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 2, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well no danged wonder.  I couldn't figure out if you folks were just media-challenged as children and never saw a Stephen King movie or what.
> 
> See what happens when I engage into a battle of wits with an unarmed person in the political forum.
> 
> ...



I might actually  tonight too.


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 2, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I hate when people dump their animals.
> 
> Didn't need that shot of whiskey after all. Momma took care of business on her own.


Yup.. thankfully!!! 


NOYDB said:


> Y'all are killin' me with these pics of pups.



I'll deliver  

I REALLY don't need this little guy...I SO don't need a PUPPY! But I guess he wants to stick around.. and he's sweet 

Yall enjoy, time to run errands!!!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I might actually  tonight too.



Ain't no "might" going on at Da Cafe' tonight. I can assure ya'll of dat.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you want to come get it or you want me to deliver it? all deliveries are are subject to me showin up in my birfday suit.........


 I ain't skeered.............


Hornet22 said:


> Ain't no "might" going on at Da Cafe' tonight. I can assure ya'll of dat.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I ain't skeered.............



on my way!!!!!!! i dont have any plastic forks though...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> on my way!!!!!!! i dont have any plastic forks though...


I do........... and spoons & knives too............  may even can find a spork too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


Jeffro


SnowHunter said:


> Who wants a puppy? Someone musta dropped this poor guy off in the woods next to the pasture, as he was screaming when I went out to clean the barn earlier. No collar, fat and looks well care for, probably around 8wks old....
> View attachment 653823


aahhh poochy poo poo doopy doo doo



turtlebug said:


> Well no danged wonder.  I couldn't figure out if you folk
> 
> I might actually drink a beer tonight.


blah, blah, blah drink beer tonight 


Hornet22 said:


> Ain't no "might" going on at Da Cafe' tonight. I can assure ya'll of dat.






blood on the ground said:


> on my way!!!!!!! i dont have any plastic forks though...



Quack said go by his place first , he's waitin on ya in his cheekun mask


Time for lunch


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Wake Up!!!  No time to rest, we'll sleep when we're dead!




Dead is overrated. I'd rather sleep now.  

Besides, I can't keep my eyes open when it's storming.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 2, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dead is overrated. I'd rather sleep now.
> 
> Besides, I can't keep my eyes open when it's storming.



I will sleep when next week reveals the results of a grueling interview process.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I will sleep when next week reveals the results of a grueling interview process.



Goo luck with that bro'...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Goo luck with that bro'...



Thanks, it may not be the best job out there but it is very close to home and should be a secure position if there is such a thing.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I will sleep when next week reveals the results of a grueling interview process.



..........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Thanks, it may not be the best job out there but it is very close to home and should be a secure position if there is such a thing.



Quack has a totally different definition for a secure position...


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2012)

Im still dreaming about turkey season
Last night i killed one with a rope you could tow a truck with, and spurs you could catch a fish with ... and then i woke up.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 2, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I will sleep when next week reveals the results of a grueling interview process.



I just got that PM email on my phone. 

I'm  for ya.  


I got a good feeling about it for ya.


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack has a totally different definition for a secure position...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Dead is overrated. I'd rather sleep now.
> 
> Besides, I can't keep my eyes open when it's storming.


I can stand in the middle of the storm & watch it roll in or I can sleep like a baby through it, I love a rainy nite, love a rainy night........


Sterlo58 said:


> I will sleep when next week reveals the results of a grueling interview process.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack has a totally different definition for a secure position...





slip said:


> Im still dreaming about turkey season
> Last night i killed one with a rope you could tow a truck with, and spurs you could catch a fish with ... and then i woke up.









 sounds like you have dreams like me!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





turtlebug said:


> I just got that PM email on my phone.
> 
> I'm  for ya.
> 
> ...


See Neil? It's WOW certified, we BOTH have that good feeling about it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2012)

WOW's and good feellings........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WOW's and good feellings........


better than the alternative, now ain't it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> better than the alternative, now ain't it?



I'm gonna need a vacation after today... Maybe I'll sleep all day tomorrow..


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm full and sleepy


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm gonna need a vacation after today... Maybe I'll sleep all day tomorrow..


I'll tuck ya in........... 


mudracing101 said:


> I'm full and sleepy


Chevy has a new bed!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WOW's and good feellings........



Sure better than WOW's with bad feelings.   




We gunna get any rain this afternoon about 4ish ? Sho don't want to go to ball practice today.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 2, 2012)

Can we WOW's as a whole vote to banded someone? 



Someone just really drew a line in the dirt.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Can we WOW's as a whole vote to banded someone?
> 
> 
> 
> Someone just really drew a line in the dirt.








 who we after?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Can we WOW's as a whole vote to banded someone?
> 
> 
> 
> Someone just really drew a line in the dirt.



Just how big a fella is he?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

Aaahhh, I see Tbugsy has been in the PF!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just how big a fella is he?


pppssstttt, you have pictures to look at........... 'cross the creek........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just how big a fella is he?



yeah, thats need to know info,......uh unless it was me


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2012)

mornin yall, hows evabody dooan this mernin!?!?

im just warmin up fer mundy....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> pppssstttt, you have pictures to look at........... 'cross the creek........



I'm watching spinny things, you wow's are gonna have to be more specific than that...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Aaahhh, I see Tbugsy has been in the PF!!



I try real hard to stay out of there and the RF.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin yall, hows evabody dooan this mernin!?!?
> 
> im just warmin up fer mundy....





Your five o'clock started way to early.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Your five o'clock started way to early.



yup.. i just put the lawn chair and the cooler on the roof lookin fer the storms ta roll in....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin yall, hows evabody dooan this mernin!?!?
> 
> im just warmin up fer mundy....






Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm watching spinny things, you wow's are gonna have to be more specific than that...


 THIS WOW was telling you to go look at pics on the creek...... that YOU have been waiting to see.......... the other with Tbugsy, well, let's just say there are idjits all over this board!


Sterlo58 said:


> I try real hard to stay out of there and the RF.


 I like to hit & run in them!


blood on the ground said:


> yup.. i just put the lawn chair and the cooler on the roof lookin fer the storms ta roll in....


 Right there wit ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2012)

hi.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Mar 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yup.. i just put the lawn chair and the cooler on the roof lookin fer the storms ta roll in....


Sweeeeettt , That means I will have a five minute early warning system.  I will be listening for the hooting and hollering. 


Keebs said:


> THIS WOW was telling you to go look at pics on the creek...... that YOU have been waiting to see.......... the other with Tbugsy, well, let's just say there are idjits all over this board!
> 
> I like to hit & run in them!
> 
> Right there wit ya!


What?   No Love your TLP




Hooked On Quack said:


> hi.



Running Low.?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> hi.



Hello




Why ya whisperin Quackers ?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 2, 2012)

Off to the ballpark. Back later


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 2, 2012)

High


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sweeeeettt , That means I will have a five minute early warning system.  I will be listening for the cussin and screamin.



fixed it for you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...






i dunno?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> i dunno?


 
Well type in a  louder voice. My eyes ain't what they used to be.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2012)

Cloudin up outside , is it supposed to rain???????????????


----------



## slip (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey folks


Be safe in these storms


Bye folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Cloudin up outside , is it supposed to rain???????????????



heck no brother .... take my word for it .. no rain just passin cloudz


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Sweeeeettt , That means I will have a five minute early warning system.  I will be listening for the hooting and hollering.
> 
> What?   No Love your TLP
> 
> ...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> fixed it for you.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> heck no brother .... take my word for it .. no rain just passin cloudz



good , got to much to do, aint rained here but once in the last year why start now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Cloudin up outside , is it supposed to rain???????????????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Well type in a  louder voice. My eyes ain't what they used to be.






This better ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> good , got to much to do, aint rained here but once in the last year why start now.


yes yer good ta go man 60 and sunny fer you all weekend


mrs. hornet22 said:


>



some folks just never listin..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This better ?



What you hollarin about?????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm thinking tomorrow at work is really gonna SUCK !!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> What?   No Love your TLP


 quote didn't post!!!!!! LOVE me some PapaPigmy!!!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> i dunno?


got 'lectricty finally, huh?



mrs. hornet22 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Cloudin up outside , is it supposed to rain???????????????


naaww, we ain't gonna git nuttin, go ahead & open up the pool!


slip said:


> Hey folks
> 
> 
> Be safe in these storms
> ...


I just never pictured you as da cheekun type!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thinking tomorrow at work is really gonna SUCK !!



Well, that's what you git fer sitting round the house on the weekdays watching the doctors and stuff while we are at work. Guess what we'z gonna be doing tomorrow while your at work


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, that's what you git fer sitting round the house on the weekdays watching the doctors and stuff while we are at work. Guess what we'z gonna be doing tomorrow while your at work






Same thing I've been doing the last 3 days while ya'll been at work ???


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, that's what you git fer sitting round the house on the weekdays watching the doctors and stuff while we are at work. Guess what we'z gonna be doing tomorrow while your at work



I'll be gettin my drank on


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2012)

Self-moderate, all across the forums, folks.  Thanks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Self-moderate, all across the forums, folks.  Thanks.






I got it from here Nic !!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Self-moderate, all across the forums, folks.  Thanks.


 The mods are finally going on strike?!?!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I got it from here Nic !!








 OyVey


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Self-moderate, all across the forums, folks.  Thanks.



Evenin Nic, We play pretty in here


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Evenin Nic, We play pretty in here, it was my turn to bring the nail polish for the guys, you oughta see it, it's a purtypank, not like pepto at all!!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 2, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I'll be gettin my drank on



Toddy Time


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Toddy Time


 I'll NEVER get caught up to you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





Hornet22 said:


> Toddy Time



One more hour here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2012)

Ya'll are about 2 hours behind !!!!  Ketchup !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll are about 2 hours behind !!!!  Ketchup !!



 Just makin me that much more thirsty


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll are about 2 hours behind !!!!  Ketchup !!



Mustard.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2012)

Looky what was in the mailbox today
Can't wait to give it to my boy for his 21st B.day. Now I gotta wait till April. 
Wish ya'll could see it in person. It's a BEAUT.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mustard.



It'll never end


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looky what was in the mailbox today
> Can't wait to give it to my boy for his 21st B.day. Now I gotta wait till April.
> Wish ya'll could see it in person. It's a BEAUT.



 Nice


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> One more hour here





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looky what was in the mailbox today
> Can't wait to give it to my boy for his 21st B.day. Now I gotta wait till April.
> Wish ya'll could see it in person. It's a BEAUT.


 he won't like it, go ahead & brang it to me...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> he won't like it, go ahead & brang it to me...........



Ok, I'll brang it to ya............................. to look at.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2012)

Keebs, i'm Thirsty, you about ready?? I need to check on something in the truck


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 2, 2012)

I hope everyone has a safe weekend with all these storms and i'll see ya'll later. Peace out


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 2, 2012)

I might have to stop and get me a deuce deuce fo da drive home; it's been a heck of a day


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ok, I'll brang it to ya............................. to look at.


I'll bring mine too..........


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs, i'm Thirsty, you about ready?? I need to check on something in the truck


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2012)

well, the scheduled workday is over. Now, i just gotta ride the beeper all weekend till 7am Monday morning. May the fickle finger of fate be kind to me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 2, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I might have to stop and get me a deuce deuce fo da drive home; it's been a heck of a day





Hmmm, a double deuche ???


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, the scheduled workday is over. Now, i just gotta ride the beeper all weekend till 7am Monday morning. May the fickle finger of fate be kind to me.



 Hope all is quiet



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmm, a double deuche ???



 NO COMMENT


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hope all is quiet
> 
> 
> 
> NO COMMENT



same here. I just wanna zone out and tie jigs all weekend, eat when i want, and take power naps whenever the mood strikes me.


----------



## Sirduke (Mar 2, 2012)

Evening Dribblers, hows tricks ?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

following the weather thread AND trying to set up a NEW big screen TV.......... well, I'm on the sidelines *watching* someone else set it up........
You northern folks, stay say, ya hear?!?!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2012)

same here, Keebs.
Bubbette and Allie are at a competition in Suwanee. They just stopped everything and are taking cover in the Collins HS gym because of a tornado warning.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> same here, Keebs.
> Bubbette and Allie are at a competition in Suwanee. They just stopped everything and are taking cover in the Collins HS gym because of a tornado warning.


 hope they're safe!   Hey wait, you got a new tv TOOO?????


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Self-moderate, all across the forums, folks.  Thanks.



What'd Quack and Miguel stir up this time.    





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looky what was in the mailbox today
> Can't wait to give it to my boy for his 21st B.day. Now I gotta wait till April.
> Wish ya'll could see it in person. It's a BEAUT.




Dat's PURDY!    












Well, Bait changed the splitter and we've had steady internet for about two hours now.  Even seems faster.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> same here, Keebs.
> Bubbette and Allie are at a competition in Suwanee. They just stopped everything and are taking cover in the Collins HS gym because of a tornado warning.




 


Tornado better not hurt a hair on the head of my Bubbette or Allison.  


I guess we're supposed to get a bunch of rain tonight, tomorrow afternoon, whenever.  The forecast hasn't been very reliable for us this week.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> What'd Quack and Miguel stir up this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CAn I borrow him to set up the new TV, pwease?  just a few more questions & we MAY get to watch it in an hour or so.........


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2012)

Bubbette said a debris cloud came by( according to news or somebody) but no tornado touchdown there. Raining cats and dogs and a neckuva t'storm.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Tornado better not hurt a hair on the head of my Bubbette or Allison.
> 
> 
> I guess we're supposed to get a bunch of rain tonight, tomorrow afternoon, whenever.  The forecast hasn't been very reliable for us this week.



she just called and said they are ok. 
Glad you have internet again! 
Is Fishbro off Monday? I get off at 11am and was thinking maybe a trip downs to Bugsyville with 3 more trailcams might be an option.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 2, 2012)

Keebs said:


> CAn I borrow him to set up the new TV, pwease?  just a few more questions & we MAY get to watch it in an hour or so.........



Just to set the tv up?  

You can borrow him for setting the table for supper right now for all I care, he's being a pootie-head.  



I can't get a foot rub to save my soul.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2012)

Robert, tornado was on the ground over near Leary, and headed northwest. You know what lays that way.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, tornado was on the ground over near Leary, and headed northwest. You know what lays that way.



Northwest? Thats odd. I guess its headed to Cuthbert/Edison/ my hunting lease.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Northwest? Thats odd. I guess its headed to Cuthbert/Edison/ my hunting lease.





oops. make that northEAST!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> she just called and said they are ok.
> Glad you have internet again!
> Is Fishbro off Monday? I get off at 11am and was thinking maybe a trip downs to Bugsyville with 3 more trailcams might be an option.




Good to hear. 

Yeah he's off. Come on down.  Yall can pick Mini-me up from school for me.    

Just kidding. I gotta work but yall can take me to lunch.  

Then again, maybe I still won't be able to turn my head and can call in sick. 



You ever heard of sulfa drugs causing a stiff neck and severe headache?  

Apparenlty they can. I could not turn my head or lean it forward at all this morning. Made for real interesting driving.  I had to take Harley to the doctor (sinuses) and he asked what was wrong with me, told him I thought it was stress or either it wasn't a UTI and I was terminal with turkeyitis. He informed me that Septra was a drug that would start showing bad side effects after about 3 days on some folks. Gave me some prednisone and told me to stop it and start pouring on the Benadryl and flushing myself with gallons of water. 

Neck still stiff but not as bad, headache is pretty much gone. He might have been right.  

Harley was just a little relieved that he wasn't completely to blame for my present pain and suffering.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> oops. make that northEAST!!



I'm pullin up a radar for SOWEGA now. Someone come hold my eyelids open for me please.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> oops. make that northEAST!!



Great. I guess its headed my way, then.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm not seeing it Nic. Where is it related to Albany?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> Yeah he's off. Come on down.  Yall can pick Mini-me up from school for me.
> 
> ...



Girl, what are we gonna do with you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not seeing it Nic. Where is it related to Albany?




They reported is as southwest of Albany, near leary. it might have died out by now. heavy rain here though.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm not seeing it Nic. Where is it related to Albany?



Leary is southwest of Albany about 6 miles. They aren't cutting into network tv for coverage so maybe its gone.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> They reported is as southwest of Albany, near leary. it might have died out by now. heavy rain here though.


Yeah, not even a severe TS right now, no storm reports showing up on my radar. Very little lightning.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, not even a severe TS right now, no storm reports showing up on my radar. Very little lightning.





It was you know who on TV reportin` it, so who knows what it was.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It was you know who on TV reportin` it, so who knows what it was.



She's and idiot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's and idiot.



thats an understatement.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Girl, what are we gonna do with you?



I don't know but (knock on wood) at least I haven't had any sinus issues lately other than a little cold that  breezed through the family. 

As long as I take my Allegra every day, I drain quite well. 


This UTI, possible kidney stone thing just came out of nowhere. Just hope the meds did their job before I had to stop em. 




Anyone watching Bering Sea Gold? Did you see that danged pile of nuggets dude found under the rock?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I don't know but (knock on wood) at least I haven't had any sinus issues lately other than a little cold that  breezed through the family.
> 
> As long as I take my Allegra every day, I drain quite well.
> 
> ...



No, i'm taking a break and watching Tron: Legacy.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 2, 2012)

When told by more than one person to go to bed..........mebbe I should


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hankus said:


> When told by more than one person to go to bed..........mebbe I should


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 2, 2012)

okay, i'm gone. See ya'll later!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 2, 2012)

Gone too


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2012)

Buncha lightweights..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Buncha lightweights..


 I know, right..


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm just joining the party


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> I'm just joining the party



All the real old folks already went nitey nite...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> All the real old folks already went nitey nite...


 
I see that. Oh well, who needs 'em.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> I see that. Oh well, who needs 'em.



No kidding. They pooted when they walked across to get another beer anyways...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No kidding. They pooted when they walked across to get another beer anyways...


 you HEARD that???????


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No kidding. They pooted when they walked across to get another beer anyways...


 
Oh...so quack was here?  

You're doing a lot of thread hoppin tonight. You've got folks callin your name in the weather thread


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 2, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Oh...so quack was here?
> 
> You're doing a lot of thread hoppin tonight. You've got folks callin your name in the weather thread



I've been in there since 9am this morning. We're all gettin kind of cozy with each other over there by now.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 2, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've been in there since 9am this morning. We're all gettin kind of cozy with each other over there by now.


 

Dang, and i missed it


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)

okay, i'm back.
We got some serious rainfall in the last 30 minutes. I haven't seen it rain that hard in a while without a hurricane being involved.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i'm back.
> We got some serious rainfall in the last 30 minutes. I haven't seen it rain that hard in a while without a hurricane being involved.


Three flusher??


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)

sounds like its settling down out there now. Man, that was some heavy rain!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> sounds like its settling down out there now. Man, that was some heavy rain!



Ohhh, just wait. When that front comes through you're gonna poop your skivvies...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> sounds like its settling down out there now. Man, that was some heavy rain!


 ANYTHING that hits you, moving North East is gonna hit me.............. should I hunker down or just go sit on the porch?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ohhh, just wait. When that front comes through you're gonna poop your skivvies...



tell me again what that site is you recommend? I lost my favorites with the last "upgrade".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> tell me again what that site is you recommend? I lost my favorites with the last "upgrade".



WeatherTap.com

It's a pay site (expensive) but second to none, and you get a 14 day free trial.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WeatherTap.com
> 
> It's a pay site (expensive) but second to none, and you get a 14 day free trial.



Naw, it was weatherspark. I found it again and resaved it to my favorites. 
looks like we are done for the night. No more green to the west of me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Naw, it was weatherspark. I found it again and resaved it to my favorites.
> looks like we are done for the night. No more green to the west of me.



the front has cleared Birmingham. Maybe it'll wake you up about 4:30 in the morning...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2012)

Y'all still up yakking in here? You'll all turn into punkins.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Y'all still up yakking in here? You'll all turn into punkins.



Why thank you punkin...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 3, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Y'all still up yakking in here? You'll all turn into punkins.


 that happened long ago


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been sitting here all night with one hand on the Jim Beam bottle and one eye on the NEXRAD radar, no need to quit now.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 3, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I've been sitting here all night with one hand on the Jim Beam bottle and one eye on the NEXRAD radar, no need to quit now.


You willing to share that bottle??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2012)

Not much left to share now, it musta 'vaporated or something.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 3, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Not much left to share now, it musta 'vaporated or something.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2012)

Still getting a pretty good lightshow and some heavy rain here, but I believe the nasty stuff is about over for the night, even though they've still got us under this tornado watch 'til 5 AM.


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2012)

I think we're in the clear here now too. But thats enough for me, im done ... im moving to Alaska once and for all I dont think they get many tornaders there ... i can shovel snow, but not tornaders...


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 3, 2012)

Kinda skeery round Da Cafe' for a minit...............


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow, the forum clock is right. Does this happen in the A.M. all the time? Not usually upright at this time.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, I ain't alone, there is one guest on here wit me.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 3, 2012)

OK, the boy said I can go back to bed. I hope the messican, DDD and their crowd is OK, was lookin mighty rough over in their neck of the woods.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 3, 2012)

Now my guest done lef out. Guess I'll go get a toddy.


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 3, 2012)

Gobblin, don't know how to show you, but done got the coffee started for you. Figerd you might like it ready since you usually fix it for erybody


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Now my guest done lef out. Guess I'll go get a toddy.



best of both worlds








but for those who want it straight


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 3, 2012)

Well we had a middle school baseball team breakfast scheduled this morning followed by batting practice and then a double header. All cancelled cuz of weather. 

A whole Saturday with no obligations.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well we had a middle school baseball team breakfast scheduled this morning followed by batting practice and then a double header. All cancelled cuz of weather.
> 
> A whole Saturday with no obligations.



Wanna come mow my grass in the rain?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wanna come mow my grass in the rain?



UH...let me think about it. Hmmm...NO



I can't believe my yard needs to be cut the first week of March


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2012)

10 mo hours !!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> UH...let me think about it. Hmmm...NO
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe my yard needs to be cut the first week of March




Incoming......  




Still hasn't rained here.  Sky sure is saying it's going to real soon though. 

I'm never gonna get to go play wif my new shotgun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2012)

Got a lake in my yard now, and still getting heavy rain.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Incoming......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You skeered of gettin it wet?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Incoming......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope to have a new one soon. Of all the toys I had to sell last year, my Beretta hurt the worst. Momma says I have permission to get another shotgun.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 10 mo hours !!!



hang tough there bro. 

I'll be thinkin bout ya while I spend the whole day wit nuttin to do.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You skeered of gettin it wet?




No. 


My hair will frizz.  




Sterlo58 said:


> I hope to have a new one soon. Of all the toys I had to sell last year, my Beretta hurt the worst. Momma says I have permission to get another shotgun.




Well then whatcha doing sitting around talkin to us. 

Get out there and get your gun man.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> No.
> 
> 
> My hair will frizz.



Like this??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 3, 2012)

Morning Y'all. I hate AT&T. Our wireless router blew up las night. They are sending a replacement, but said it will be here in 7-10 business days. Uh, really?? You know what their suggestion for quicker results is? Go buy one at the AT&T store and then return it when the new one gets here. Great. Not only is that money out of my pocket- but now I have to set up TWO wireless networks after it's all said and done. I hate AT&T. 

Prolly gonna be absent from here the next several days. I'll check in- but it's a pain in the rear to post from my phone.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> No.
> 
> 
> My hair will frizz.
> ...



I'm kinda waitin to hear about some hopefully good news this week.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Morning Y'all. I hate AT&T. Our wireless router blew up las night. They are sending a replacement, but said it will be here in 7-10 business days. Uh, really?? You know what their suggestion for quicker results is? Go buy one at the AT&T store and then return it when the new one gets here. Great. Not only is that money out of my pocket- but now I have to set up TWO wireless networks after it's all said and done. I hate AT&T.
> 
> Prolly gonna be absent from here the next several days. I'll check in- but it's a pain in the rear to post from my phone.



I hate internet problems. Hope ya get it fixed soon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)

morning, people.
 I hate getting woke up by the weather radio. We had some sure enough downpours last night, and the rain just started again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Morning Y'all. I hate AT&T. Our wireless router blew up las night. They are sending a replacement, but said it will be here in 7-10 business days. Uh, really?? You know what their suggestion for quicker results is? Go buy one at the AT&T store and then return it when the new one gets here. Great. Not only is that money out of my pocket- but now I have to set up TWO wireless networks after it's all said and done. I hate AT&T.
> 
> Prolly gonna be absent from here the next several days. I'll check in- but it's a pain in the rear to post from my phone.



Had this happen two three time a couple years ago.  Found a loose ground wire to the phone system and the router was the weakest link that got hit.  Eventually I conned them into an extra one and never sent one of the blown ones back(never got charged either) and so I have a good one in the closet if I ever need it.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Like this??
> 
> View attachment 653984


LOL!

Hey did ya get any sleep last night?

Thanx for the wedda updates & txts


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> LOL!
> 
> Hey did ya get any sleep last night?
> 
> Thanx for the wedda updates & txts



Not much, now I'm trying to read these freak cells down in SOWEGA. Totally different from what we see up here.


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not much, now I'm trying to read these freak cells down in SOWEGA. Totally different from what we see up here.


You guys need to rotate your "shifts" !


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2012)

StriperAddict said:


> You guys need to rotate your "shifts" !



I'm going to renegotiate my contract after this one is over..


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not much, now I'm trying to read these freak cells down in SOWEGA. Totally different from what we see up here.



And hour ago, we got a tornado alert for Tift county above us. 

We just got one effective until 11:06 for us. 


Somebody make it stop.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm going to renegotiate my contract after this one is over..


 We appreciate your heads up warnings! 
I'll vote for ya a raise too!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> And hour ago, we got a tornado alert for Tift county above us.
> 
> We just got one effective until 11:06 for us.
> 
> ...



Yep, I just sent you a wake up call..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> And hour ago, we got a tornado alert for Tift county above us.
> 
> We just got one effective until 11:06 for us.
> 
> ...


Friend of mine is a sheriff's deputy, she called to make sure I knew of the warning of one just below me in Irwinville, so I got on the phone & called LilD & my Mama........ got texts from both older sis's that saw it on the news ........... it's been kinda hairy............ DANG, Satellite just went out! no local channels now!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)

Ya'll be careful down there, Bugsy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey Keebs, didjaya'll get your new TV all hooked up ??


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)

computer is acting up with this weather and i keep getting kicked off. BBL!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebs, didjaya'll get your new TV all hooked up ??


 watching it now!  STill gotta "re-make" the entertainment shelf to make it fit..........  Did go with the Visio and the 42"!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> watching it now!  STill gotta "re-make" the entertainment shelf to make it fit..........  Did go with the Visio and the 42"!





Cool !!  Ya'll will enjoy, Julie hook up the SS??


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool !!  Ya'll will enjoy, Julie hook up the SS??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> watching it now!  STill gotta "re-make" the entertainment shelf to make it fit..........  Did go with the Visio and the 42"!



NICE


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey Stalker


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Stalker


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey Nick! 

Fishbait just found this little guy in one of the blinds out at the lease. He said he left him alone since the bad weather was coming. 

He's soooo cute.  Flying squirrel?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey Stalker






Hooked On Quack said:


>






mrs. hornet22 said:


>




Hard rain just hit here. I need some of these WOW's to hold me.... I'm scared


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Nick!
> 
> Fishbait just found this little guy in one of the blinds out at the lease. He said he left him alone since the bad weather was coming.
> 
> He's soooo cute.  Flying squirrel?



Cool! Looks like a flying squirrel to me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Nick!
> 
> Fishbait just found this little guy in one of the blinds out at the lease. He said he left him alone since the bad weather was coming.
> 
> He's soooo cute.  Flying squirrel?





Yep, sure is, and it probably has friends, lots of them, real close by. I`ve taken as many as 14 out of one little woodpecker hole in a power pole. They love company. Neat little critters too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Hey Nick!
> 
> Fishbait just found this little guy in one of the blinds out at the lease. He said he left him alone since the bad weather was coming.
> 
> He's soooo cute.  Flying squirrel?





Tell Fishbro to grab the lil fella and give him a good fling to see how well he can fly . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hard rain just hit here. I need some of these WOW's to hold me.... I'm scared


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> hey nick!
> 
> Fishbait just found this little guy in one of the blinds out at the lease. He said he left him alone since the bad weather was coming.
> 
> He's soooo cute.  Flying squirrel?



cuteness


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell Fishbro to grab the lil fella and give him a good fling to see how well he can fly . . .


 Spin him like a frisbee!



mrs. hornet22 said:


>





I just got knocked offline a minute ago. I unplugged the router and pluged it back in. I was thinking I was going to be offline all day!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 3, 2012)

I watched an older man who hunts in our club open up his box blind to check for wasp nests. He was standing on the ladder about ten feet off the ground. When he opened the door a couple of flying squirrels jumped out the door right towards him. He screamed like a little girl and jumped off that ladder.  

Thank goodness he landed in some thick leaves and pinestraw and nothing was hurt bad but his pride.  

I still laugh every time I think about that one.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, sure is, and it probably has friends, lots of them, real close by. I`ve taken as many as 14 out of one little woodpecker hole in a power pole. They love company. Neat little critters too.



I wanna go catch me one.   

Just glad it isn't my blind.  I'd hate to be turkey hunting and a slew of them suckers decide to come home while I was in there.    





Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell Fishbro to grab the lil fella and give him a good fling to see how well he can fly . . .



There went your hug.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I watched an older man who hunts in our club open up his box blind to check for wasp nests. He was standing on the ladder about ten feet off the ground. When he opened the door a couple of flying squirrels jumped out the door right towards him. He screamed like a little girl and jumped off that ladder.
> 
> Thank goodness he landed in some thick leaves and pinestraw and nothing was hurt bad but his pride.
> 
> I still laugh every time I think about that one.




Yep, I can only imagine. 

Somewhere around here is a wonderful tale of my experiences in a blind up at Muddy's. First there was the bird that flew in and attacked me, neither one of us could get out of there fast enough. Then there was the doe that snuck up behind me and blew so loud I dropped my bow, jumped up and hit my head and moved the whole blind.

And last but not least is the squirrel that fell on the top of my blind and made me wanna call my mama.    


Fishbait asked me at the beginning of bow season, "Where the heck did all those holes in your Primos blind come from?"

"Defending myself against critters in Schley County with an arrow and a broadhead."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I wanna go catch me one.
> 
> Just glad it isn't my blind.  I'd hate to be turkey hunting and a slew of them suckers decide to come home while I was in there.
> 
> ...






Whaaaaaaa????



You could name the lil fella DooDoo . . .


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaa????
> 
> 
> 
> You could name the lil fella DooDoo . . .





Troublemaker.   



I'm gonna get you a pet rock just so you can name it Doodoo.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I watched an older man who hunts in our club open up his box blind to check for wasp nests. He was standing on the ladder about ten feet off the ground. When he opened the door a couple of flying squirrels jumped out the door right towards him. He screamed like a little girl and jumped off that ladder.
> 
> Thank goodness he landed in some thick leaves and pinestraw and nothing was hurt bad but his pride.
> 
> I still laugh every time I think about that one.





I went up in a bucket truck to open a fiber optic splice box one time, and when I opend the bottom door, I don`t know how many fell out, but they covered up my shoulders, chest, the tool tray and floor in the bucket. All I could do was stand still as they used me as a launch pad to take off.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I went up in a bucket truck to open a fiber optic splice box one time, and when I opend the bottom door, I don`t know how many fell out, but they covered up my shoulders, chest, the tool tray and floor in the bucket. All I could do was stand still as they used me as a launch pad to take off.



Did they have puppy breath?


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Did they have puppy breath?





Smelled like peanuts and acorns.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2012)

Power just went out. At least Abbey's Kindle is charged and she's playing games and reading. 

Guess I'll play on eBay mobile or take a nap. 

Knew we should've gotten spiffied up and gone to the mall.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Smelled like peanuts and acorns.






I'm thinking I would of smelled a lil stronger than that . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)

starting to see animals pairing up here. Man, it just keeps pouring!
That last clap of thunder sent Sammy to the bed. He's protecting my pillow at the moment.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Power just went out. At least Abbey's Kindle is charged and she's playing games and reading.
> 
> Guess I'll play on eBay mobile or take a nap.
> 
> Knew we should've gotten spiffied up and gone to the mall.



only a WOW would think "spiffing up" is necessary to go to the Mall.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm thinking I would of smelled a lil stronger than that . . .



Every one I could grab I would throw at them boys on the ground down below me. You talkin` about them little rascals doin` some fancy flyin`!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Every one I could grab I would throw at them boys on the ground down below me. You talkin` about them little rascals doin` some fancy flyin`!!



Nic, i may asked this before, but is a cat squirrel and a flying squirrel the same thing? Back in my younger days, i blew up a nest with a shotgun and i had 10-12 of these things fall out. Cousin called them "cat squirrels".


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Nic, i may asked this before, but is a cat squirrel and a flying squirrel the same thing? Back in my younger days, i blew up a nest with a shotgun and i had 10-12 of these things fall out. Cousin called them "cat squirrels".





Over yonder in the flatwoods where I grew up, a gray squirrel was what we called a cat squirrel. Flyin` squirrels and fox squirrels were called their proper names. 

I had an uncle whose nickname was "Cat Squirrel". To this day, I don`t know his real name. Come to think of it, I had a cousin nicknamed Rabbit. Don`t know what his name was either.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Over yonder in the flatwoods where I grew up, a gray squirrel was what we called a cat squirrel. Flyin` squirrels and fox squirrels were called their proper names.
> 
> I had an uncle whose nickname was "Cat Squirrel". To this day, I don`t know his real name. Come to think of it, I had a cousin nicknamed Rabbit. Don`t know what his name was either.





I had a dog named DooDoo . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I had a dog named DooDoo . . .


No you haven't, they've all been named "Susie"!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Just got the call from one of my best freinds. His Dad has been battling cancer for a couple of years, and they are moving him into hospice care today. Nothing else they can do for him, but keep him comfortable.

Mr. Kenny was like my 2nd dad. I spent almost as much time at their house as I did mine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Just got the call from one of my best freinds. His Dad has been battling cancer for a couple of years, and they are moving him into hospice care today. Nothing else they can do for him, but keep him comfortable.
> 
> Mr. Kenny was like my 2nd dad. I spent almost as much time at their house as I did mine.





Sure hate to hear that William, prayers sent.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Just got the call from one of my best freinds. His Dad has been battling cancer for a couple of years, and they are moving him into hospice care today. Nothing else they can do for him, but keep him comfortable.
> 
> Mr. Kenny was like my 2nd dad. I spent almost as much time at their house as I did mine.


's for a quick & smooth passing..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2012)

Whoot, 4 mo hours . . .


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoot, 4 mo hours . . .


~yawn~stretch~mmmmmm~ love napping on a rainy afternoon!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ~yawn~stretch~mmmmmm~ love napping on a rainy afternoon!



Nice ain't it..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nice ain't it..


 Now I want a hammock on the front porch!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Doing laundry here. Already have cabin fever....

Rain is pretty light, gonna go to the grocery store in a lil bit. I am cooking Jacob a delmonico steak tomorrow with some smashed taters and roasted zuchinnni. I am glad my boy eats like me! His momma told me he will eat about 1/4 of a steak! I'm glad he likes vegetables too. He is not a picky eater, yet.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Now I want a hammock on the front porch!



I got a hammock on my screened porch! I should go take a nap in it but I got stuff to get done!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Doing laundry here. Already have cabin fever....
> 
> Rain is pretty light, gonna go to the grocery store in a lil bit. I am cooking Jacob a delmonico steak tomorrow with some smashed taters and roasted zuchinnni. I am glad my boy eats like me! His momma told me he will eat about 1/4 of a steak! I'm glad he likes vegetables too. He is not a picky eater, yet.


If he ain't picky already, he shouldn't be later on, at least I hope not!



Altamaha Stalker said:


> I got a hammock on my screened porch! I should go take a nap in it but I got stuff to get done!


I'd have to grab me a pillow & a blanket!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> If he ain't picky already, he shouldn't be later on, at least I hope not!
> 
> I hope not too! I wasn't very picky when I was a kid.
> 
> I'd have to grab me a pillow & a blanket!



I got an outdoor pillow on it, but it would probably be a good idea to smash it first to flush out possible spiders!

I have done some fine napping in it before. It is a rope hammock, so it makes some interesting patterns on your skin while you sleep!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ~yawn~stretch~mmmmmm~ love napping on a rainy afternoon!






I DO too, especially while being paid . . .


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoot, 4 mo hours . . .



If you had the rain we have had I bet that kaolin would have y'all slipping and sliding! Our weather station reports 1.64 inches since it started around 11AM!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Headed to the grocery store. See y'all in a lil bit!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I got an outdoor pillow on it, but it would probably be a good idea to smash it first to flush out possible spiders!
> 
> I have done some fine napping in it before. It is a rope hammock, so it makes some interesting patterns on your skin while you sleep!


Hhhmmm, connect da dots, huh?


Hooked On Quack said:


> I DO too, especially while being paid . . .






Altamaha Stalker said:


> Headed to the grocery store. See y'all in a lil bit!


1 & 7/10's so far......... emptied 3" out last weekend........ still not enough though.......
Hurry back!


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 3, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> If you had the rain we have had I bet that kaolin would have y'all slipping and sliding! Our weather station reports 1.64 inches since it started around 11AM!



Rain measure thingy broken, but I had about 5" in a 5 gal bucket after it all quit today. Prolly start again bout the time I fire up the Weber tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Rain measure thingy broken, but I had about 5" in a 5 gal bucket after it all quit today. Prolly start again bout the time I fire up the Weber tonight.



What are we having? I'll hold the umbrelly...


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



 < bbq tater chips and a ham sammich


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


<---- saltine cracker, guava jelly & cheese


rhbama3 said:


> < bbq tater chips and a ham sammich


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> < bbq tater chips and a ham sammich



Had a hotdog a while ago  Sippin on a cup of "Newmans Own" right now...tryin to stay awake.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> <---- saltine cracker, guava jelly & cheese




 You lil thief


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 3, 2012)

My old phone died today and I just got a new smart phone. Boy is it ever making me feel dumb.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Had a hotdog a while ago  Sippin on a cup of "Newmans Own" right now...tryin to stay awake.



You're drinkin' salad dressing??


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> My old phone died today and I just got a new smart phone. Boy is it ever making me feel dumb.



Better watch out....dem smart phones are purty smart. Just heard my older brother's automatically calls 911 for no reason  Police knocked on his door at 5:00 am this morning and asked "did y'all call 911" he said "No, it must have been my cell phone, it did it a couple of weeks ago too"


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> <---- saltine cracker, guava jelly & cheese



Guava Jelly? 
I thought that was sunburn lotion?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> You're drinkin' salad dressing??



Or...whatever it's called!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Had a hotdog a while ago  Sippin on a cup of "Newmans Own" right now...tryin to stay awake.



Good stuff!! I love that one, Tully's french roast, and Emerils.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Good stuff!! I love that one, Tully's french roast, and Emerils.



Lawd....that's some good stuff!!! No comparison to some of the other auto drip stuff I used to drink. I'll have to try those others


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are we having? I'll hold the umbrelly...



Dead cow flesh. Ya'll all come on over, you know Da Cafe' don't close. Heck, it was open this morning an all ya'llsens was asleep. Them sireens was loud. On a lil bit serus note, that $83.00 a month I pay for the boys' phone was REALLY NICE between 2 AM and 4 AM this morning. He was showing me stuff on it with apps he has that was quicker than the tv


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Had a hotdog a while ago  Sippin on a cup of "Newmans Own" right now...tryin to stay awake.





rhbama3 said:


> Good stuff!! I love that one, Tully's french roast, and Emerils.





Jeff C. said:


> Lawd....that's some good stuff!!! No comparison to some of the other auto drip stuff I used to drink. I'll have to try those others





Ya`ll talkin` about coffee??


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll talkin` about coffee??



Fancy smancy coffee! 

I may cook some breakfast for a late supper tonite. I ate a KFC chicken pot pie about 30 minutes ago. Saw a comercial and the urge hit!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, everything's working again. Trying to talk Bait into grabbing pizza on his way home from Echols County.  

"Possible tornado" damage reported in Northern Lowndes and a tornado damaged the hospital in Lanier County. Looks like whatever "possible" twister came through Brooks went just north of us. 

Just a nice constant rain now but we're under flash flood warnings. Poor Spot came out of hiding and is scratching on the door wanting in the house. 

I can't convince Bait that eventually, the house cats will accept him and they'll all get along.  He's just a sweet old cat that's used to being indoors and someone turned him out and he's scared to death. 

Power was out for about an hour. Internet has been spotty but that wasn't unexpected with the weather and all. It's back up now so time for some shopping.  I need a fancy new t-shirt and a nude lipstain for next weekend.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I need a fancy new t-shirt and a nude lipstain for next weekend.



ummmmmmm...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ummmmmmm...


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I need a fancy new t-shirt and a nude lipstain for next weekend.



Me too!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> If he ain't picky already, he shouldn't be later on, at least I hope not!
> 
> 
> I'd have to grab me a pillow & a blanket!



I'm plump enough to be a pillow and give off lots of heat.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well, everything's working again. Trying to talk Bait into grabbing pizza on his way home from Echols County.
> 
> "Possible tornado" damage reported in Northern Lowndes and a tornado damaged the hospital in Lanier County. Looks like whatever "possible" twister came through Brooks went just north of us.
> 
> ...



Uhhh...whats a nude lipstain ???  

Making homemade pizza here tonight. If ya leave now you can be here by oh...11 or 12


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Me too!




I'm looking for the perfect mauvey-nude. You should probably go with a soft coral.  


As far as t-shirts, I'm thinking something Buckwear or from www.deergear.com  


Good grief I'm bored outta my mind.  
But I did talk Bait into the pizza thing.   

I guess it don't matter if this wet foolishness lets up or not, I doubt the roads are gonna allow me to go play with the Franchi tomorrow.  Maybe I can take it to Grandma Carrot's and shoot some.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm looking for the perfect mauvey-nude. You should probably go with a soft coral.
> 
> 
> As far as t-shirts, I'm thinking something Buckwear or from www.deergear.com
> ...



Shoot it next weekend....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Uhhh...whats a nude lipstain ???
> 
> Making homemade pizza here tonight. If ya leave now you can be here by oh...11 or 12



Not a lipstick or a gloss. It actually stains the lips. You use a nude with just a touch of mauve or rose so your lips don't stand out and your eyes POP.  

That's IF you're attempting a smokey eye effect. 

If you're going for more of a natural eye with just flirty lashes, then you can use your usual darker or brighter lipstick shades. 

You just can't do everything so dramatic of you'll come off looking like a clown, just too made up.  

Any more beauty tips you'd like to have? 






As far as pizza, if you were closer. I'd rather have homemade pizza anyday but with the weather and power so iffy, we're gonna have to go with take out tonight.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Not a lipstick or a gloss. It actually stains the lips. You use a nude with just a touch of mauve or rose so your lips don't stand out and your eyes POP.
> 
> That's IF you're attempting a smokey eye effect.
> 
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Shoot it next weekend....



I wanna shoot it NOW! 




Oooh, a PM.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Not a lipstick or a gloss. It actually stains the lips. You use a nude with just a touch of mauve or rose so your lips don't stand out and your eyes POP.
> 
> That's IF you're attempting a smokey eye effect.
> 
> ...



I think I've had more beauty tips than my brain can process tonight. I will keep all this in mind for my next social event.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)

okay, i've had enough rain. Ya'll can turn it off now.
I've cleaned up the kitchen, molded jigheads, tied jigs, and am now considering cleaning up the mancave. This sux....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I think I've had more beauty tips than my brain can process tonight. I will keep all this in mind for my next social event.



We are gonna be a HAWT looking bunch, aren't we?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


>



Whazzo funny?   

Dude, if the humidity causes you major trauma from the frizzies, hit me up in a pm, I know two products that will keep your hair silky smooth under water.    


Also, moisturize twice daily (especially around the eye area) and a mild glycolic peel once a week will keep those wrinkles and frown lines at bay.    


Just don't ask me for cuticle tips. I'm horrible in the hand department. I wash mine about 100 times day. It's pointless for me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Whazzo funny?
> 
> Dude, if the humidity causes you major trauma from the frizzies, hit me up in a pm, I know two products that will keep your hair silky smooth under water.
> 
> ...



I got nothing to add....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Whazzo funny?
> 
> Dude, if the humidity causes you major trauma from the frizzies, hit me up in a pm, I know two products that will keep your hair silky smooth under water.
> 
> ...



Last time you saw me I had hair long enough to frizz. I am sporting my warm weather cut now...

I use 10W-30 Valvoline on my wrinkles. Makes me smooth and silky, plus, I attract women that have half buried tires in their front yards.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm ready for a DRANK !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ready for a DRANK !!!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I got nothing to add....



That's cause you've patiently waited on my to apply said nude lipstain before we leave to go hog hunting.    

 




Altamaha Stalker said:


> Last time you saw me I had hair long enough to frizz. I am sporting my warm weather cut now...
> 
> I use 10W-30 Valvoline on my wrinkles. Makes me smooth and silky, plus, I attract women that have half buried tires in their front yards.




Well, that's better than attracting women who are sportin spare tires.   



Hey, it ain't just me, I guarantee you that by Thursday evening, Keebs will have fresh highlites in her hair.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ready for a DRANK !!!





Pour two. Make mine in a pint Mason jar half full of ice...


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ready for a DRANK !!!



You're almost there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Pour two. Make mine in a pint Mason jar half full of ice...





You got it brother !!! 





turtlebug said:


> You're almost there.






Whew !!!  It's getting closer !!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ready for a DRANK !!!



I got one!



gobbleinwoods said:


>


Looks good to me!



turtlebug said:


> That's cause you've patiently waited on my to apply said nude lipstain before we leave to go hog hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it turns out the way I think it will I will be sporting some new toenail polish  Whut?



Nicodemus said:


> Pour two. Make mine in a pint Mason jar half full of ice...



Got you one poured at The Big Pine Tree!



turtlebug said:


> You're almost there.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2012)

A dirty martini sounds good right about now.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A dirty martini sounds good right about now.



Fishbait to show up with my pizza sounds better.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2012)

Dang it, I was getting all these beauty tips from Tbug and ya'll messed it all up with your dranks. 
I need all the help I can get. Tbug...... you still there


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2012)

guess it's just me and you stalker. You got any beauty tips.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> guess it's just me and you stalker. You got any beauty tips.



A twelve pack makes any woman look better...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> guess it's just me and you stalker. You got any beauty tips.



Camo looks HAWT on a woman!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A twelve pack makes any woman look better...



Careful.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Careful.....



Deny it....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Deny it....





Anything of interest on the radar anymore? Or is todays rough weather done?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Anything of interest on the radar anymore? Or is todays rough weather done?



Don't know, I am staying away from the radar in order to purge those thousands of radar images out of my mind. Have to clear space for the next event.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang it, I was getting all these beauty tips from Tbug and ya'll messed it all up with your dranks.
> I need all the help I can get. Tbug...... you still there



You don't need any help. 

Your smile and sense of humor keep you looking young and hawt.  You're a purdy lady naturally. 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> A twelve pack makes any woman look better...




So will a baker's dozen make Quack hawt for ya?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't know, I am staying away from the radar in order to purge those thousands of radar images out of my mind. Have to clear space for the next event.



Understood! Thanks for the heads up today. Been a lot of rain, but mostly an non-event here. 2.37 inches of rain at the weather station since around 11AM or so and still coming down slow and steady. Gonna be soggy for a few days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> So will a baker's dozen make Quack hawt for ya?



I don't want Quack gettin the hawt's for me...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> You don't need any help.
> 
> Your smile and sense of humor keep you looking young and hawt.  You're a purdy lady naturally.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok y'all. Just one more day of cookie booth sales and I'm done!! Still taking orders for those of you I'll be seeing very soon 

Gonna bag up all the orders I have and put names on them to make 'em easier to distribute. 

Anyone have any use for deer antlers? I have a couple sheds that we have laying around collecting dust. If any of you crafty fellas would like them, I'll bring 'em along with me.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ok y'all. Just one more day of cookie booth sales and I'm done!! Still taking orders for those of you I'll be seeing very soon
> 
> Gonna bag up all the orders I have and put names on them to make 'em easier to distribute.
> 
> Anyone have any use for deer antlers? I have a couple sheds that we have laying around collecting dust. If any of you crafty fellas would like them, I'll bring 'em along with me.



Hey, Mrs. Plum! I would like those sheds, but I think the knofe makers would make better use of them...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 3, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hey, Mrs. Plum! I would like those sheds, but I think the knofe makers would make better use of them...



What do you do with them? I've always wanted to make something, but never got around to it. And prolly never will.....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang it, I was getting all these beauty tips from Tbug and ya'll messed it all up with your dranks.
> I need all the help I can get. Tbug...... you still there



Girl you don't need no tips from nobody. 



Sugar Plum said:


> Ok y'all. Just one more day of cookie booth sales and I'm done!! Still taking orders for those of you I'll be seeing very soon
> 
> Gonna bag up all the orders I have and put names on them to make 'em easier to distribute.
> 
> Anyone have any use for deer antlers? I have a couple sheds that we have laying around collecting dust. If any of you crafty fellas would like them, I'll bring 'em along with me.



Just brang yo self.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> What do you do with them? I've always wanted to make something, but never got around to it. And prolly never will.....



I got deer sheds, turkey wing and tail feathers, arrowheads, etc all over the house. Not too much "womans touch" here....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 3, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Girl you don't need no tips from nobody.
> 
> 
> 
> Just brang yo self.



 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> I got deer sheds, turkey wing and tail feathers, arrowheads, etc all over the house. Not too much "womans touch" here....



I hear ya. Do you only hang up matching sets? Or just random antlers?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I hear ya. Do you only hang up matching sets? Or just random antlers?



I don't have a single matching set, except for the rattling horns I have. Mostly I have a single side, and they are stuck at random on shelves, desks, etc. I even have a large shed on top of my microwave in the kitchen


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Do you only hang up matching sets? Or just random antlers?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Go look and tell me what time the rain is going to quit tomorrow....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 3, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I don't have a single matching set, except for the rattling horns I have. Mostly I have a single side, and they are stuck at random on shelves, desks, etc. I even have a large shed on top of my microwave in the kitchen



Rob has one of them in his workshop, and the other two are in Hayley's room, in a box. Rob likes to talk about making knife handles with them, but he doesn't even make knives....



Miguel Cervantes said:


>



There's a reason I asked....silly man. 



Altamaha Stalker said:


> Go look and tell me what time the rain is going to quit tomorrow....



Looks like you done been told!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 3, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Go look and tell me what time the rain is going to quit tomorrow....



Right after the clouds go away...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Rob has one of them in his workshop, and the other two are in Hayley's room, in a box. Rob likes to talk about making knife handles with them, but he doesn't even make knives....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I think one of the knofe makers on here would get more use out the sheds! I just like them for decoration. Like I said, I got stuff all over the house.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Right after the clouds go away...



Spot on! 

Go play with your Doppler and quit harassing me...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 3, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I think one of the knofe makers on here would get more use out the sheds! I just like them for decoration. Like I said, I got stuff all over the house.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hmmm...wonder if I could get a discount if I supply the handle material? 

Think I'll go send a few PM's.....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hmmm...wonder if I could get a discount if I supply the handle material?
> 
> Think I'll go send a few PM's.....



Maybe so! Go for it! If it does, I may get in on it too! I would like a small neck knife done at some point!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 3, 2012)

*My first post*

First post using smart phone. Oh yeah baby


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> First post using smart phone. Oh yeah baby





It didn't work.... I am replying to a blank post...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 3, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Maybe so! Go for it! If it does, I may get in on it too! I would like a small neck knife done at some point!



Couldn't hurt to ask, right?



Sterlo58 said:


> First post using smart phone. Oh yeah baby


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hornet had me out in the yard today workin me like a messican.
Now he's watchin the messican channel lookin at the pretty messican girls. He's even trying to talk messican to them.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Couldn't hurt to ask, right?



I want a smart phone...... I use my 20 year old son's phone that he had in middle school. 
and by the way Quack, I have to pay for text messages.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I want a smart phone...... I use my 20 year old son's phone that he had in middle school.



I got talked into buying one today by my teenage youngin'. My old phone bit the dust. The new I Phone is AWESOME !!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> and by the way Quack, I have to pay for text messages.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hornet had me out in the yard today workin me like a messican.
> Now he's watchin the messican channel lookin at the pretty messican girls. He's even trying to talk messican to them.



No habla Inglais.... Those messican soap operas are over the top dramatic. Funny to watch. We don't get Telemundo any more here. I think there is a law against it or something...



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I want a smart phone...... I use my 20 year old son's phone that he had in middle school.



Old school... I can't use my phone... Well, I can but I hate it. Big ol honkin PC for me...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I got talked into buying one today by my teenage youngin'. My old phone bit the dust. The new I Phone is AWESOME !!!!



I got an internet phone, but it is one of the last mad flip phones... I hope to get another... No butt dialing, no scratched screens... Plus the home PC is alot easier to use...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 3, 2012)

gotta get babies to bed....be around again later!


----------



## Self! (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Otis said:


>





And


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You lil thief





rhbama3 said:


> Guava Jelly?
> I thought that was sunburn lotion?


nope, it's a Cuban "sweet treat", not bad at all!


gobbleinwoods said:


> I'm plump enough to be a pillow and give off lots of heat.


 you're hired!


turtlebug said:


> Hey, it ain't just me, I guarantee you that by Thursday evening, Keebs will have fresh highlites in her hair.


If not highlites, at least a fresh cut!


Sterlo58 said:


> First post using smart phone. Oh yeah baby


 You go Neil!
Ok, internet back up & running, new flat screen in entertainment center, now I just gotta dust & put the books & stuff back on the shelf!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

Hiya Keebs!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok, babies in bed! Now to relax a bit and sort out cookie orders.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 3, 2012)

I bout to go cook a big ol omlette... I ate a KFC pot pie a lil while back, but it has wore off.

Got plans for 6 eggs and a bunch of stuffings....

See y'all in a lil bit...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 3, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I bout to go cook a big ol omlette... I ate a KFC pot pie a lil while back, but it has wore off.
> 
> Got plans for 6 eggs and a bunch of stuffings....
> 
> See y'all in a lil bit...



Oh man, that sounds good! I think I'll make some in the morning with all the veggie fixin's left over from the salad I made.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2012)

Okay guys and gals, I'm being attacked and it's not funny. 

I drank 20 oz of water about 7:00 cause I'm trying to keep my kidneys cleaned out after the rotten test results on Monday and having to stop the antibiotics yesterday.

About 30 minutes ago, the pain returns. Right side of my back below my ribs, feels like Nick embedded his hawk in me. 

This ain't funny. Doc must've been right. I can't imagine anything other than a kidney stone causing this much pain. I'm not even in crying mode, I'm in exhauted mode from it hurting so bad. 

This is gonna be a LONG danged night. I swear if I could cuss on here, I'd have yall blushing.  

I wish I had some strips from the lab to see if the RBC, WBC and protein levels right now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)

just got back from IHOP. Jenny was starving after working all day at the barn, and i was a little hungry too. Double BLT and an order of hashbrowns was a fairly good meal!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Okay guys and gals, I'm being attacked and it's not funny.
> 
> I drank 20 oz of water about 7:00 cause I'm trying to keep my kidneys cleaned out after the rotten test results on Monday and having to stop the antibiotics yesterday.
> 
> ...



Sure sounds like a kidney stone. 
Keep an eye on her Fishbait. If that pain doesn't ease or the stone pass in the next 12-18 hours, get her to an E.R..


----------



## huntinstuff (Mar 3, 2012)

How yall doing tonight???


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Sure sounds like a kidney stone.
> Keep an eye on her Fishbait. If that pain doesn't ease or the stone pass in the next 12-18 hours, get her to an E.R..



He's asleep in the chair. Imagine that. Doesn't have a clue. If my moaning and groaning hasn't woke him up, it's hopeless. 

Internet acting stupid again, probably the storms though.

Gonna try and lay down.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Hiya Keebs!


 Hi there!


Sugar Plum said:


> Ok, babies in bed! Now to relax a bit and sort out cookie orders.


I JUST got done getting the stuff back on the shelf & stuff re-arranged, cooked another LATE supper of deer cube steak nuggets & fries & fixed me a strong toddy!


turtlebug said:


> Okay guys and gals, I'm being attacked and it's not funny.
> 
> I drank 20 oz of water about 7:00 cause I'm trying to keep my kidneys cleaned out after the rotten test results on Monday and having to stop the antibiotics yesterday.
> 
> ...


Do NOT play around with this! pwease!


rhbama3 said:


> just got back from IHOP. Jenny was starving after working all day at the barn, and i was a little hungry too. Double BLT and an order of hashbrowns was a fairly good meal!


I am actually craving some scattered, smothered & fried or how ever it is their ordered!


rhbama3 said:


> Sure sounds like a kidney stone.
> Keep an eye on her Fishbait. If that pain doesn't ease or the stone pass in the next 12-18 hours, get her to an E.R..


Stay on her Wobert!


huntinstuff said:


> How yall doing tonight???


 Hey there stranger...............

Still raining here, but this gal AIN'T complaining!


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> How yall doing tonight???



Great. You?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2012)

slip said:


> Great. You?


Heeeyyyy, Moppett!! How goes it?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)

I just can't believe how centered we have been in this front all day. Looks like we gonna get wet the rest of the night too.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 3, 2012)

Good evening folks!!

Anybody still here??


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!
> 
> Anybody still here??



Hey, Mitch!
 Yeah, i just turned off the light on th fly tying desk for the night.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I just can't believe how centered we have been in this front all day. Looks like we gonna get wet the rest of the night too.


 I ain't complaining, I'll take da rain!


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!
> 
> Anybody still here??


 Hellloooo Rutt!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, Mitch!
> Yeah, i just turned off the light on th fly tying desk for the night.


Hey Robert!!........It has been a long day!!

We were in Midville Ga. this morning @ 9:00 AM to pick our new Lab Pup!!.........I think we picked the best one!!

Came home, and took a nap!!...........Naps are Good!!

Spent the rest of the evening getting ready to head to Knoxville Tn. tomorrow!!!...........Got a weeks worth of management training ahead of me.........Yayy!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I ain't complaining, I'll take da rain!
> 
> Hellloooo Rutt!


Hellooo Darlin!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Robert!!........It has been a long day!!
> 
> We were in Midville Ga. this morning @ 9:00 AM to pick our new Lab Pup!!.........I think we picked the best one!!
> 
> ...


Well, wave at my Uncle as you go into Knoxville. Yell "Roll Tide" as you go by. That'll make him cringe. 
 I'll be headed up there in mid July to trout and bream fish. Something about cold river water that makes a fish taste so much better!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2012)

Howdy!!! Just passin through before I turn this thing off. I've been nursing a cold for the past 3 days


----------



## slip (Mar 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Heeeyyyy, Moppett!! How goes it?



Hey Keebs ... bored and in a bad mood today

Been keepin to my self because of that 



Nite yall im out ..


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I ain't complaining, I'll take da rain!
> 
> Hellloooo Rutt!



this rain has made my weeds grow a foot overnight.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Robert!!........It has been a long day!!
> 
> We were in Midville Ga. this morning @ 9:00 AM to pick our new Lab Pup!!.........I think we picked the best one!!
> 
> ...


 PICTURES?????????


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hellooo Darlin!!





Jeff C. said:


> Howdy!!! Just passin through before I turn this thing off. I've been nursing a cold for the past 3 days


 Hey, you going with K to Valdosta???????


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2012)

slip said:


> Hey Keebs ... bored and in a bad mood today
> 
> Been keepin to my self because of that
> 
> ...


 Nic is REALLY rubbin off on ya, ain't he?   
Later Moppett! Tell Mama I said "Hi"!



rhbama3 said:


> this rain has made my weeds grow a foot overnight.


 ANd the grass too, gonna let the horses out of the pen tomorrow, maybe they'll eat grass instead of the tree's!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 3, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, wave at my Uncle as you go into Knoxville. Yell "Roll Tide" as you go by. That'll make him cringe.


I'm sure I will be a big enough target up there with my Georgia flag license plate on the front of the truck!!



Jeff C. said:


> Howdy!!! Just passin through before I turn this thing off. I've been nursing a cold for the past 3 days


I've been nursing a cold for the last week and a half!!..........Hope it passes for you soon!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> PICTURES?????????


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've been nursing a cold for the last week and a half!!..........Hope it passes for you soon!!


  both of you up your vitamin C! 
Hey RUtt??? Go ahead & "pre-pack" too!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> PICTURES?????????
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you going with K to Valdosta???????



Her NEW boyfriend is going to accompany her 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm sure I will be a big enough target up there with my Georgia flag license plate on the front of the truck!!
> 
> I've been nursing a cold for the last week and a half!!..........Hope it passes for you soon!!



Hope you shake it soon....got a feeling this one will be hangin around for a few more days


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


>


 YOU know da rulezzzz, new baby, new pictures!  How's Tucker with the baby??????


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok folks.....gonna call it a night


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> YOU know da rulezzzz, new baby, new pictures!  How's Tucker with the baby??????


We just picked today!!........The new baby will come sometime in the next week or so!!

Tucker Gave us the once over real good when we came home!!

Time to hit the hay!!.........Long day of traveling tomorrow!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok folks.....gonna call it a night


 what, no answer???? 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> We just picked today!!........The new baby will come sometime in the next week or so!!
> 
> Tucker Gave us the once over real good when we came home!!
> 
> Time to hit the hay!!.........Long day of traveling tomorrow!!


OOOOooooohhhh, gotcha!!  Pics on pickup day, PROMISE?
I gonna jernya, pulled my back moving & re-arrangin today.......not a good thing!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 4, 2012)

Good nite folks...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2012)

Well the weekend is getting away so rise and shine and enjoy


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 4, 2012)

Well it's official...I now can swim with the sharks and feed the fishies.    Or is that swim with the fishies and feed the sharks?   Either way, I'm now on and working as a volunteer at the Georgia Aquarium!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well it's official...I now can swim with the sharks and feed the fishies.    Or is that swim with the fishies and feed the sharks?   Either way, I'm now on and working as a volunteer at the Georgia Aquarium!



Don't forget your swimmies.   


Have fun and enjoy.


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 4, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well it's official...I now can swim with the sharks and feed the fishies.    Or is that swim with the fishies and feed the sharks?   Either way, I'm now on and working as a volunteer at the Georgia Aquarium!



um.... Just making sure, but you do know that doesn't mean you get to take a rod and reel inside.....?

I know they can't do a (fish)head count after each shift but that's no reason to take advantage of the situation.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well it's official...I now can swim with the sharks and feed the fishies.    Or is that swim with the fishies and feed the sharks?   Either way, I'm now on and working as a volunteer at the Georgia Aquarium!



Now about that big fish fry


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Now about that big fish fry



I wonder what whale shark tastes like?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well it's official...I now can swim with the sharks and feed the fishies.    Or is that swim with the fishies and feed the sharks?   Either way, I'm now on and working as a volunteer at the Georgia Aquarium!



That's cool!!! I would love to do that.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I wonder what whale shark tastes like?



More important is how we gettin a skillet that big


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> More important is how we gettin a skillet that big



How big a place ya got? We can just buy us some tin roofing slats and lay them all out over a fire


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> How big a place ya got? We can just buy us some tin roofing slats and lay them all out over a fire



Naw, the galvanization is toxic. Just dig a long pit, get a big fire going in it till it burns down to coals and throw a monster filet on there skin side down, season to taste and enjoy.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Naw, the galvanization is toxic. Just dig a long pit, get a big fire going in it till it burns down to coals and throw a monster filet on there skin side down, season to taste and enjoy.



Oops! Forget about the toxic part! Hmmm...not that you mention it, anyone know how to properly filet a blowfish? Those buggers are supposed to taste good, but are said to have a little, uh, bite to them if ya get the wrong piece.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oops! Forget about the toxic part! Hmmm...not that you mention it, anyone know how to properly filet a blowfish? Those buggers are supposed to taste good, but are said to have a little, uh, bite to them if ya get the wrong piece.



Dang you're bored...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang you're bored...





Stalling. I have tons to do today, but don't wanna do it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2012)

good morning, peeps!
Well, the rain officially stopped here at 0115 last night. I say officially because i had let the dogs out to use the bathroom and it quit raining while they were doing their bidness.
Guess i oughta text Bugsy and see how she's doing.
 I hope Boneboy doesnt bring home any "floaters".


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2012)

Moanin....studyin hittin the little reservoir just up the road, especially after installing the new down imaging fish finder last night.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2012)

Alrighty Miguel, this is the damage from what tore through about 20 miles north of my house. 

Was reading the paper and they're waiting on investigators from the NWS to determine that it was officially a tornado.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

See y'all later. Got chores to do


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Alrighty Miguel, this is the damage from what tore through about 20 miles north of my house.
> 
> Was reading the paper and they're waiting on investigators from the NWS to determine that it was officially a tornado.


whoa....


Sugar Plum said:


> See y'all later. Got chores to do


See ya, Cort!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Alrighty Miguel, this is the damage from what tore through about 20 miles north of my house.
> 
> Was reading the paper and they're waiting on investigators from the NWS to determine that it was officially a tornado.




Too close to home !!! 




Sugar Plum said:


> See y'all later. Got chores to do





Biya gal !!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Alrighty Miguel, this is the damage from what tore through about 20 miles north of my house.
> 
> Was reading the paper and they're waiting on investigators from the NWS to determine that it was officially a tornado.



Holy crow !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Alrighty Miguel, this is the damage from what tore through about 20 miles north of my house.
> 
> Was reading the paper and they're waiting on investigators from the NWS to determine that it was officially a tornado.





Sugar Plum said:


> See y'all later. Got chores to do





rhbama3 said:


> whoa....
> 
> See ya, Cort!



What he said


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 4, 2012)

The wife is "prepping" for a colonoscopy in the AM. Can I come hang out with one a yall today ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2012)

Ok...CYL!!! Gonna go play outdoors.....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> The wife is "prepping" for a colonoscopy in the AM. Can I come hang out with one a yall today ?



Come on down. You can be my man-servant since Bait has gone somewhere to work on something. 

I hate it for her. Give her a few days and then take her out for a nice dinner.  



Have yall seen this? I swear, California is the biggest joke in the US, aside from anyone from Florida thinking they're a southerner.  

This just burnt me up when I read it. 

http://usnews.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...m-with-slain-puma?pc=25&sp=100#discussion_nav


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> The wife is "prepping" for a colonoscopy in the AM. Can I come hang out with one a yall today ?










Jeff C. said:


> Ok...CYL!!! Gonna go play outdoors.....


Slow retrieve with a lot of flash. Muddy, cold water will make them sluggish.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Come on down. You can be my man-servant since Bait has gone somewhere to work on something.
> 
> Exactly what does this entail...
> 
> ...



Nothing that happens in California surprises me. Idjuts


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Come on down. You can be my man-servant since Bait has gone somewhere to work on something.
> 
> I hate it for her. Give her a few days and then take her out for a nice dinner.
> 
> ...






Only thing ever to come out of California worth a crap was Ronald Reagan.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Exactly what does this entail?



Not sure. Maybe a little laundry. Empty the dishwasher. Spot could use a bath.  

I got leftover pizza and chocolate pudding for lunch if that helps.  





Hooked On Quack said:


> Only thing ever to come out of California worth a crap was Ronald Reagan.



Well that and Kenra Professional hair products.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Not sure. Maybe a little laundry. Empty the dishwasher. Spot could use a bath.
> 
> I got leftover pizza and chocolate pudding for lunch if that helps.
> 
> ...





How could I possibly leave that out ???


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How could I possibly leave that out ???



I have no idea but their Platinum Blow Dry Spray and HOT SPRAY are da bomb!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2012)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6775897#post6775897


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6775897#post6775897



Ooooh. I like the green ones with the blue fuzzy bellies.   

I'm gonna gather all the stuffed animals around here for you to shave and use for jigs.  Lord knows we don't need em all and I'm tired of them being nothing more than dust collectors and cat pillows.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Ooooh. I like the green ones with the blue fuzzy bellies.
> 
> I'm gonna gather all the stuffed animals around here for you to shave and use for jigs.  Lord knows we don't need em all and I'm tired of them being nothing more than dust collectors and cat pillows.




 The blue belly/green tail is what i call a Nicodemus. 
He caught some nice floppies on that one in Lake Seminole i think. Not sure why, but i only have success in ponds with that color combo.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2012)

time to take a shower and go to Wallyworld, the dollar store, and Publix. See ya'll later!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 4, 2012)

Good day to y'all! Jacob will be here in a lil bit. I reckon with all the wind we have, he and I can just plunder around the yard. I was going to take him out to the land I hunt, but I am worried about falling limbs...

Y'all have a good day!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The blue belly/green tail is what i call a Nicodemus.
> He caught some nice floppies on that one in Lake Seminole i think. Not sure why, but i only have success in ponds with that color combo.





Robert`s jigs catch fish!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert`s jigs catch fish!






Nice !!!  Would love to have a mess of 'em !!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Not sure. Maybe a little laundry. Empty the dishwasher. Spot could use a bath.
> 
> I got leftover pizza and chocolate pudding for lunch if that helps.



Well....hmmmm. Think I just remembered some stuff I gotta do today.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well it's official...I now can swim with the sharks and feed the fishies.    Or is that swim with the fishies and feed the sharks?   Either way, I'm now on and working as a volunteer at the Georgia Aquarium!


 Alrighty then!
Dang Tbug, that was awfully close!
Hi ya'll!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Alrighty then!
> Dang Tbug, that was awfully close!
> Hi ya'll!





Hiya Keebsalicious !!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Keebsalicious !!!


 Heeellllooooo Quackster!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2012)

okay, i'm back. Wallworld was a zoo, even this time of day. I bought a new fishing rod for fishing below Dams. That last weekend, i could only sling a 1/2 oz. jig 50 yards or so. Needed a longer one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2012)

Lemon baked cheekun, butterbeans and collards . . .


Gonna be a "noisy" afternoon .


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

so glad you're there an I'm here


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemon baked cheekun, butterbeans and collards . . .
> 
> 
> Gonna be a "noisy" afternoon .



Wallyworld pepperoni and canadian bacon pizza here. Time to get the truck loaded. I'm headed to Fishbabe and thwackbro's tomorrow after work to put trailcams out for thunderchickens.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemon baked cheekun, butterbeans and collards . . .
> 
> 
> Gonna be a "noisy" afternoon .





Hankus said:


> so glad you're there an I'm here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Wallyworld pepperoni and canadian bacon pizza here. Time to get the truck loaded. I'm headed to Fishbabe and thwackbro's tomorrow after work to put trailcams out for thunderchickens.






Actually, WalMarts' pizza ain't bad !!



Eased by the "farm" yesterday afternoon, you oughta see all the turkey pics they've got off the TC's.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 4, 2012)

afternoon ya'll ... bit breezy ain't it??     RB just left for a week in Knoxville.  Now what kind of trouble can I get into??


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Actually, WalMarts' pizza ain't bad !!
> 
> 
> 
> Eased by the "farm" yesterday afternoon, you oughta see all the turkey pics they've got off the TC's.



see response in freshwater fishing forum.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> afternoon ya'll ... bit breezy ain't it??     RB just left for a week in Knoxville.  Now what kind of trouble can I get into??






I'll be getting off work at 7 . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> afternoon ya'll ... bit breezy ain't it??     RB just left for a week in Knoxville.  Now what kind of trouble can I get into??



Knowing you, i'd say you can get yourself in trouble without help. 
I figured you'd be playing with the puppy all day.


----------



## fredw (Mar 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Eased by the "farm" yesterday afternoon, you oughta see all the turkey pics they've got off the TC's.



Turkeys?  Quack, did you say turkeys?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2012)

fredw said:


> Turkeys?  Quack, did you say turkeys?






Yes sir !!!  Same place I was telling you about !!  Give me a shout next time you come to the "Roost".


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 4, 2012)

fredw said:


> Turkeys?  Quack, did you say turkeys?



You saw that too...


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll be getting off work at 7 . . .



Sweet ... come by and pick me up, I need a RIDE.  It's tough to get into much trouble without a way to get around!  So far all I've managed to do is laundry.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Sweet ... come by and pick me up, I need a RIDE.  It's tough to get into much trouble without a way to get around!  So far all I've managed to do is laundry.





I'll give ya a RIDE !!! 


I forgot about your Expedition being in the shop, insurance didn't get you a rental ???

You need to borrow my truck ?  I drive my work car daily.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2012)

Not much doing in the 27 mph gusts on the lake, but it was nice gettin out....


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Wallyworld pepperoni and canadian bacon pizza here. Time to get the truck loaded. I'm headed to Fishbabe and thwackbro's tomorrow after work to put trailcams out for thunderchickens.



He did tell you that you're not allowed in the house right? 

I haven't had time to clean during the week and I haven't felt like it this weekend. 


Just got through blasting Mediacom AGAIN on their forum. I've had enough. Guess we're gonna have to go back to AT&T and go with Dish or something. I'm not gonna keep paying for something that I have to spend so much time working on to use.  

And I agree, Wallyworld is stupid crazy today. I threw some clothes on to go get myself and Abbey some TGI Friday's tater skins for supper (Fishbait will be having Bo Jangles or wherever it is he gets that God awful spicy/greasy chicken from) and that place was packed.  

Got my tater skins, sour cream, a mauve lipstain and I'm back home. Think a power nap is in order before I slave over a hot oven.   :rolf:


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 4, 2012)

Howdy, peoples. Been snowing pretty hard all day here. March weather can be weird here in the mountains. Friday night it was 60* at midnight and tornados passing through, now they're saying we may get a couple-few inches of white stuff tonight and a low of about 18* tomorrow night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Howdy, peoples. Been snowing pretty hard all day here. March weather can be weird here in the mountains. Friday night it was 60* at midnight and tornados passing through, now they're saying we may get a couple-few inches of white stuff tonight and a low of about 18* tomorrow night.



Yeah.....I think I've had more rain in the past 2 weeks as I have the past 8 mos.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> He did tell you that you're not allowed in the house right?
> 
> I haven't had time to clean during the week and I haven't felt like it this weekend.
> 
> ...



If you are doing all that, you must be feeling better! 
Oh, and Bojangles chicken is da bomb! Almost as good as Popeye's!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Howdy, peoples. Been snowing pretty hard all day here. March weather can be weird here in the mountains. Friday night it was 60* at midnight and tornados passing through, now they're saying we may get a couple-few inches of white stuff tonight and a low of about 18* tomorrow night.



welcome back, NC!
You can keep the snow. I prefer the temps just cool enough to need a sweater.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> If you are doing all that, you must be feeling better!
> Oh, and Bojangles chicken is da bomb! Almost as good as Popeye's!




My back isn't hurting at the moment. Then again, I've kind of limited my fluid intake today. Last night was a booger, I don't want a repeat of that. 


Bojangles is da debil.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll give ya a RIDE !!!
> 
> 
> I forgot about your Expedition being in the shop, insurance didn't get you a rental ???
> ...



Thank ya but I've got Mamma's truck - scared to drive it though she LOVES that truck.  It's a 1994 F-150 with about 80K original miles on it.  Somebody rear-ended her in it last summer and the insurance company wanted to total it ... lawd have mercy the fight was on!    Needless to say she's still got her truck!   

I haven't talked to the insurance company yet - I'll call 'em when they open in the morning.  Sure would be nice to have a man around right about now though - you know for getting it towed and dealing with the body shop!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> welcome back, NC!
> You can keep the snow. I prefer the temps just cool enough to need a sweater.



Aint that the troof 



turtlebug said:


> My back isn't hurting at the moment. Then again, I've kind of limited my fluid intake today. Last night was a booger, I don't want a repeat of that.
> 
> 
> Bojangles is da debil.



Love me some greasy Bojangles. Whats the story on that avatar. Love the big bird hat. 



Tag-a-long said:


> Thank ya but I've got Mamma's truck - scared to drive it though she LOVES that truck.  It's a 1994 F-150 with about 80K original miles on it.  Somebody rear-ended her in it last summer and the insurance company wanted to total it ... lawd have mercy the fight was on!    Needless to say she's still got her truck!
> 
> I haven't talked to the insurance company yet - I'll call 'em when they open in the morning.  Sure would be nice to have a man around right about now though - you know for getting it towed and dealing with the body shop!



How's that little black baby ?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 4, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> How's that little black baby ?



Cute as a button and still nameless ... but he's coming home next weekend so I'm gonna have to think of something to call him besides Doo-doo!  

This is picture is a week old so he's grown a mite since then!  

​


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Thank ya but I've got Mamma's truck - scared to drive it though she LOVES that truck.  It's a 1994 F-150 with about 80K original miles on it.  Somebody rear-ended her in it last summer and the insurance company wanted to total it ... lawd have mercy the fight was on!    Needless to say she's still got her truck!
> 
> I haven't talked to the insurance company yet - I'll call 'em when they open in the morning.  Sure would be nice to have a man around right about now though - you know for getting it towed and dealing with the body shop!










Tag-a-long said:


> Cute as a button and still nameless ... but he's coming home next weekend so I'm gonna have to think of something to call him besides Doo-doo!
> 
> This is picture is a week old so he's grown a mite since then!
> 
> View attachment 654255​






Yeahhhhhhhhh !!!!  DooDoo's coming home !!!  I'm off next weekend, can I come ova and play ???


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhh !!!!  DooDoo's coming home !!!  I'm off next weekend, can I come ova and play ???



You betcha!  He gots ta meet 'da Godfatha


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> You betcha!  He gots ta meet 'da Godfatha






Can't wait !!!  Dawn's gonna want to take him home !!!



Almost quittin time !!!!   I can almost taste an ice cold Bud Light !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Cute as a button and still nameless ... but he's coming home next weekend so I'm gonna have to think of something to call him besides Doo-doo!
> 
> This is picture is a week old so he's grown a mite since then!
> 
> View attachment 654255​



HOW, he looks like a good un. My yeller was Bentley. (call name). He Looks like JAGGER. He's got the moves.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't wait !!!  Dawn's gonna want to take him home !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Almost quittin time !!!!   I can almost taste an ice cold Bud Light !!



Might need to talk to you about that!  I'll send you a PM in case you're already headed home.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

Fine lookin lil dog Miz Tag  Too bad ya couldn afford a solid black one


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 4, 2012)

BBQ pulled pork, sweet tater fries, okra.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Cute as a button and still nameless ... but he's coming home next weekend so I'm gonna have to think of something to call him besides Doo-doo!
> 
> This is picture is a week old so he's grown a mite since then!
> 
> View attachment 654255​



They don't come any cuter.   

Tucker better watch out, that's gonna be one headstrong dog when he reaches adulthood. You can see it in his eyes.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 4, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HOW, he looks like a good un. My yeller was Bentley. (call name). He Looks like JAGGER. He's got the moves.



I sure hope so, the pressure is on now!!  



Hankus said:


> Fine lookin lil dog Miz Tag  Too bad ya couldn afford a solid black one



Ain't that truth?  I told 'em I'd be willing to pay more for a black one but that was the best they could do. I reckon I'll keep him though.  



gobbleinwoods said:


> BBQ pulled pork, sweet tater fries, okra.



Frozen egg rolls and a brownie!  It's gonna be bachelorette fare this week!  



turtlebug said:


> They don't come any cuter.
> 
> Tucker better watch out, that's gonna be one headstrong dog when he reaches adulthood. You can see it in his eyes.



Mitch has been tormenting Tucker for weeks saying he was gonna lose his spot in Mamma's lap.  I told him it never would have come to this if he just would have held a duck!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> What's the story on that avatar.





I'm thinking 1976... mebbe 75?  

We lived at Florence Marina. I spent the first five or six years of my life right on the banks of the Chattahoochee. 

Went to kindergarten at Van Buren Elementary in Eufaula, Alabama every day.  

Daddy worked for The Bradley Co. and was the lead mechanic for the boatyard. We had a pontoon and a sailboat. Not sure when the whole seasick thing set in but I sure didn't have a problem then.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

Sup yall


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Cute as a button and still nameless ... but he's coming home next weekend so I'm gonna have to think of something to call him besides Doo-doo!
> 
> This is picture is a week old so he's grown a mite since then!
> 
> View attachment 654255​



Awww, little doo doo is a cute one



Da bird in his mouf looks alive


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Da bird in his mouf looks alive



He is


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2012)

just got back from Hibachi Buffet. Got my boiled crawfish, fried frog legs, and sauteed octopus fix for the week! 
 Back to trailcams, battery cables, and soldering iron. 
The girls are about to watch "Real low class housewives and mistresses of Atlanta".


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

Jus surfin the net here bamer, ain nutn to watch on the tube


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> He is



Or ... was


How you been Hankus?

Bama that reminds me, i need to get a can of squid ... its been a while.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Jus surfin the net here bamer, ain nutn to watch on the tube



Uh huh 

Shelby's cousin has shown up with some 8 foot shotgun to shoot bumblebees with on Ax Men.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Cute as a button and still nameless ... but he's coming home next weekend so I'm gonna have to think of something to call him besides Doo-doo!
> 
> This is picture is a week old so he's grown a mite since then!
> 
> View attachment 654255​




Beautiful lil pup!!! Ammo


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

slip said:


> How you been Hankus?



Busy like always jus more so than normal, work 5 an a half days an birds an pigs an an an an an an an an 



turtlebug said:


> Shelby's cousin has shown up with some 8 foot shotgun to shoot bumblebees with on Ax Men.



I fergot bout Ax Men, only part of that I like is Shelby...............Here we goooooooooo


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Beautiful lil pup!!! Ammo



Mitchell's Money Spent, call name Hull 

Mitchell's Fresh Lead, call name Ammo 





Ohhhhhhhh Miz Tag looky


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Uh huh
> 
> Shelby's cousin has shown up with some 8 foot shotgun to shoot bumblebees with on Ax Men.



Aw man, i forgot and missed most of it.


Dang the ryggard (sp?) crew is all a buncha babys.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 4, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm thinking 1976... mebbe 75?
> 
> We lived at Florence Marina. I spent the first five or six years of my life right on the banks of the Chattahoochee.
> 
> ...



Good lawd...I have passed thru Eufaula about a million times in my life. I practically grew up in SE bama 



rhbama3 said:


> just got back from Hibachi Buffet. Got my boiled crawfish, fried frog legs, and sauteed octopus fix for the week!
> Back to trailcams, battery cables, and soldering iron.
> The girls are about to watch "Real low class housewives and mistresses of Atlanta".



MMMMMM...crawfish and frog legs.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 4, 2012)

slip said:


> Awww, little doo doo is a cute one
> 
> 
> 
> Da bird in his mouf looks alive



Thank you!  



Hankus said:


> He is



What he said!^^^^



slip said:


> Or ... was



And then eventually what you said!  

Cody introducing them shackled or wing clipped live birds is one of the ways you judge their prey drive.  Usually it helps determine which ones are more likely to make good retrievers.  Unfortunately ( or fortunately from the breeders standpoint) all of these fellas were REALLY 'birdy' so it didn't help me one bit when it came to picking out a good one.  They were ALL nice!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 4, 2012)

Sho is cold up here in 10RC!!

Dang that was a long drive!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

nother beam an coke I be back in a few


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mitchell's Money Spent, call name Hull
> 
> Mitchell's Fresh Lead, call name Ammo
> 
> ...




Hmmmmmm 

Oh...I was installing a new fish finder and pulling wires through holes when you called yesterday, forgot to call back


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sho is cold up here in 10RC!!
> 
> Dang that was a long drive!!



Don't worry between all of us, we'll get that pup named fer ya for long!!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sho is cold up here in 10RC!!
> 
> Dang that was a long drive!!



I coulda told ya both them thangs based on last weeks trip 



Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmmmm
> 
> Oh...I was installing a new fish finder and pulling wires through holes when you called yesterday, forgot to call back



Its cool man I werent in no condition to talk bout 30 minutes after that. It was a long ride home fer sure yesterday


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't worry between all of us, we'll get that pup named fer ya for long!!!


I've got no worries!!

I've made my suggestions, and they were taken into consideration!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I coulda told ya both them thangs based on last weeks trip
> 
> 
> 
> Its cool man I werent in no condition to talk bout 30 minutes after that. It was a long ride home fer sure yesterday





I magine so!!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've got no worries!!
> 
> I've made my suggestions, and they were taken into consideration!!



I hear ya!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Beautiful lil pup!!! Ammo





Hankus said:


> Mitchell's Money Spent, call name Hull
> 
> Mitchell's Fresh Lead, call name Ammo
> 
> ...



Lead???  Hankus!  He's a DUCK dog I can't use LEAD!   Gimme something with STEEL shot.  

Oh and ... it's definitely money spent (whether it was WELL spent is yet to be determined LOL) but I don't like Hull much.  Sorry!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

FINISHED WITH COOKIE BOOTH SALES!!! 



turtlebug said:


> Alrighty Miguel, this is the damage from what tore through about 20 miles north of my house.
> 
> Was reading the paper and they're waiting on investigators from the NWS to determine that it was officially a tornado.



Whoa! That's crazy!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemon baked cheekun, butterbeans and collards . . .
> 
> 
> Gonna be a "noisy" afternoon .







Hooked On Quack said:


> Eased by the "farm" yesterday afternoon, you oughta see all the turkey pics they've got off the TC's.



Turkeys? I like turkeys. Just sayin' 



turtlebug said:


> Bojangles is da debil.



Yes! Glad I'm not the only one. I swear their chicken gets spicier and spicier 



Tag-a-long said:


> Cute as a button and still nameless ... but he's coming home next weekend so I'm gonna have to think of something to call him besides Doo-doo!
> 
> This is picture is a week old so he's grown a mite since then!
> 
> View attachment 654255​



Awwww! Doo Doo is a cutie! 



Hankus said:


> Fine lookin lil dog Miz Tag  Too bad ya couldn afford a solid black one







Hankus said:


> Sup yall



Nada. Just relaxin'. Tryin' to figure out what I'm bringin' with me next Saturday. 

Whatchoo doin'?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 4, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've got no worries!!
> 
> I've made my suggestions, and they were taken into consideration!!



You keep rollin' your eyes like that I'll be callin' him DooDoo for real!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Lead???  Hankus!  He's a DUCK dog I can't use LEAD!   Gimme something with STEEL shot.
> 
> Oh and ... it's definitely money spent (whether it was WELL spent is yet to be determined LOL) but I don't like Hull much.  Sorry!



I been drankin an C made me do it. I submitted my single sober response way earlier  

Mitchell's Black Oil Steel, call name Crude



Sugar Plum said:


> Nada. Just relaxin'. Tryin' to figure out what I'm bringin' with me next Saturday.
> 
> Whatchoo doin'?



Im drankin an tryin to figger how bad next weekends events will be. Im birthdayin, jus not sure if its here or Atl


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

Pop Evil


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> You keep rollin' your eyes like that I'll be callin' him DooDoo for real!




I like Bubba better


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

Mitchells Rubba Dubba.......call name Bubba


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I been drankin an C made me do it. I submitted my single sober response way earlier
> 
> Mitchell's Black Oil Steel, call name Crude
> 
> ...



Hey ... I do somma my best thankin' when I'm drankin'!   Sometimes the best responses are of the 'two pitcher' variety!  But as much as you know I LOVE the call name Crude ... this ain't one of them times!   I liked your sober response better.  

Looks like right now the top three call names are Flint (love ya honey! ), Crude or Traveller.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Im drankin an tryin to figger how bad next weekends events will be. Im birthdayin, jus not sure if its here or Atl



Atlanta is gross. You couldn't pay to go there for much these days....

Does that mean we aren't gonna run into ya on Saturday?


----------



## Tag-a-long (Mar 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mitchells Rubba Dubba.......call name Bubba



Oh LAWD!! You HAVE been drankin' ain't ya??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Oh LAWD!! You HAVE been drankin' ain't ya??


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Atlanta is gross. You couldn't pay to go there for much these days....
> 
> Does that mean we aren't gonna run into ya on Saturday?



Got family there now so......... 

Yessum, thats zactly what it means


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Got family there now so.........
> 
> Yessum, thats zactly what it means



What part of Atlanta? The only part I like was the part that had the Cheetahs


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Oh LAWD!! You HAVE been drankin' ain't ya??



Like a fish on the bank but the past is past so I jus gotta let it all go. Course I always like to make sure the past is dead so I drown it 



Sugar Plum said:


>



Hush it


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> What part of Atlanta? The only part I like was the part that had the Cheetahs



Sisters in Forest Park now. I'll catch ya sometime fore too long though cause I get away with drankin all day long as I help em with stuff


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Like a fish on the bank but the past is past so I jus gotta let it all go. Course I always like to make sure the past is dead so I drown it
> 
> 
> 
> Hush it



Drownin' the past can be helpful sometimes....



Make me


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> What part of Atlanta? The only part I like was the part that had the Cheetahs


I've been to the part that has the Cheetahs.........I think there was three of them!!

When I returned home the next morning!!.........I was in a world of trouble!!


----------



## slip (Mar 4, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw, makes sense! I bet Tucker will be happy to have a little bud to play with.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sisters in Forest Park now. I'll catch ya sometime fore too long though cause I get away with drankin all day long as I help em with stuff




That's what I do if my brother in law ever comes to help. Load him up with beer and pizza. It's cheaper than paying for anything else, and he prefers it that way.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I've been to the part that has the Cheetahs.........I think there was three of them!!
> 
> When I returned home the next morning!!.........I was in a world of trouble!!



The night I saw them, I think there were around 8 or 9. Rob had to drag me out. I was trying to find my way back to the ATM to help their cause some more


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Drownin' the past can be helpful sometimes....
> 
> 
> 
> Make me



Only when it works 

I would but..............



Sugar Plum said:


> That's what I do if my brother in law ever comes to help. Load him up with beer and pizza. It's cheaper than paying for anything else, and he prefers it that way.



I dunno if its cheap, but its prefered an I think looser an less when I'm gettin sauced


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2012)

Good night y'all....this cold is gettin the best of me!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Only when it works
> 
> I would but..............
> 
> ...



Well, hope it works out for ya soon 

 

I don't recall the last time I got properly sauced. Been a while.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good night y'all....this cold is gettin the best of me!!



Nighty Night! Sleep tight!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> The night I saw them, I think there were around 8 or 9. Rob had to drag me out. I was trying to find my way back to the ATM to help their cause some more


Are you sure we are talking about the same place??.............I didn't know ATM'S gave out one dollar bills!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good night y'all....this cold is gettin the best of me!!



seed ya 



Sugar Plum said:


> Well, hope it works out for ya soon
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall the last time I got properly sauced. Been a while.



Doubtful bein it only bothers me lately when I'm drunk or sober 

  

Well you gots an scuse so I lets ya slide


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nighty Night! Sleep tight!



Thanks, Sugar Plum.....CYL


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Are you sure we are talking about the same place??.............I didn't know ATM'S gave out one dollar bills!!



There was a guy at the counter next to the ATM with change 

There was a redheaded Cheetah that needed more money  But my silly husband wouldn't let me help.....



Hankus said:


> seed ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, ONLY when you're drunk or sober, eh? 

Once more, please. Lifted a few too many pieces of furniture in order to get carpets cleaned Friday. My back is still tight. 

Might be able to sauce it up soon, though. Rex has a tooth now! And a second one close behind! He tested it out yesterday....


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Just finished getting 5 trailcams, batteries, external cables and 12 volt batteries, and new drawstrings put on. If there is a turkey, sasquatch, black panther, skunk ape, or bear, we gonna have more pic's than a bus full of japanese tourists!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh, ONLY when you're drunk or sober, eh?
> 
> Once more, please. Lifted a few too many pieces of furniture in order to get carpets cleaned Friday. My back is still tight.
> 
> Might be able to sauce it up soon, though. Rex has a tooth now! And a second one close behind! He tested it out yesterday....



yep thats bout the only time

obliged 



rhbama3 said:


> Just finished getting 5 trailcams, batteries, external cables and 12 volt batteries, and new drawstrings put on. If there is a turkey, sasquatch, black panther, skunk ape, or bear, we gonna have more pic's than a bus full of japanese tourists!



Thats a pile of pichers bamer


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Just finished getting 5 trailcams, batteries, external cables and 12 volt batteries, and new drawstrings put on. If there is a turkey, sasquatch, black panther, skunk ape, or bear, we gonna have more pic's than a bus full of japanese tourists!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> yep thats bout the only time
> 
> obliged
> 
> ...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> There was a guy at the counter next to the ATM with change
> 
> There was a redheaded Cheetah that needed more money  But my silly husband wouldn't let me help.....


I'm sure she needed the money to buy more clothes!!

Time for me to set the alarm, and head to bed!!

Good night folks!!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm sure she needed the money to buy more clothes!!



now I unnerstand


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm sure she needed the money to buy more clothes!!
> 
> Time for me to set the alarm, and head to bed!!
> 
> Good night folks!!




G'night!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> now I unnerstand



Good gawd man....you just NOW figgered it out?


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> yep thats bout the only time
> 
> obliged
> 
> ...





Sugar Plum said:


>



love me some turkey porn!! 
I hope to get some pic's of Bugsy's pet bear too!


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Good gawd man....you just NOW figgered it out?



I is a sheltered youngin









and lit up like a Christmas tree 










mostly lit up


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> now I unnerstand


You're a little slow, but we will keep you around for a laugh or two!!

G'night Folks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> now I unnerstand



I wondered how long that thought was gonna ricochet around inside that skull of yours before it stuck.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> love me some turkey porn!!
> I hope to get some pic's of Bugsy's pet bear too!



Feel free to pass along some pics of the turkeys! I can't wait for season to open!!



Hankus said:


> I is a sheltered youngin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Oh lawd....sheltered eh? Well, nevermind...I'd better stop right here....



rhbama3 said:


> I wondered how long that thought was gonna ricochet around inside that skull of yours before it stuck.



I was thinkin' the same thing....


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You're a little slow, but we will keep you around for a laugh or two!!



a lil moren usual tonite 



rhbama3 said:


> I wondered how long that thought was gonna ricochet around inside that skull of yours before it stuck.



Til it hit that one lonely half sober cell left 



Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd....sheltered eh? Well, nevermind...I'd better stop right here....



I thought that was what ya said when the roof didn leak


----------



## Hankus (Mar 4, 2012)

one more slug an then the pillow fer me


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> one more slug an then the pillow fer me



Sleep tight, Hanky!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> one more slug an then the pillow fer me



one of these days you'll actually wake up instead of come to in the morning.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> one of these days you'll actually wake up instead of come to in the morning.



Is it possible??


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Is it possible??


good question. 

Okay, i'm out. Got a little surgery to do in the morning.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> good question.
> 
> Okay, i'm out. Got a little surgery to do in the morning.



Night! I'm headed out too. Gonna watch "Grizzly Man"


----------



## mattech (Mar 5, 2012)

Evening folks. I took my kids to see The Lorax this weekend. It's an old Dr. suess book turned movie. At the end they put up a quote from Dr. suess, it is now my signature. Anyways, I googled his popular quotes, and have to say for a person who wrote childs books most of his quotes are pretty strong, just check them out here. http://www.goodreads.com/author/quotes/61105.Dr_Seuss


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2012)

The calendar says Monday but my mind says wishing one more please.   Oh well here is the morning brew


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 5, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin. Happy Monday to everyone.  It seems like the wind blew so hard that it completely blew Saturday and Sunday away and now it is already the dreaded Monday Morning Blues.

I definitely need a couple of cups of your coffee this morning to get my rear in gear.  I also hope that our members here survived these recent nasty storms without too much damage.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> one of these days you'll actually wake up instead of come to in the morning.



Probably not as long as I keep workin 



Sugar Plum said:


> Is it possible??



Yes, but highly overrated. I like to try it every now an then, like when I'm recoverin from a 2 day hangover. I usually stay on the wagon a week after them events 






HAPPY MONDAY MORNIN IJITOCRACY 

Now off an on


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 5, 2012)

....





mattech said:


> Evening folks. I took my kids to see The Lorax this weekend. It's an old Dr. suess book turned movie. At the end they put up a quote from Dr. suess, it is now my signature. Anyways, I googled his popular quotes, and have to say for a person who wrote childs books most of his quotes are pretty strong, just check them out here. http://www.goodreads.com/author/quotes/61105.Dr_Seuss



“Poor empty pants 
With nobody inside them.” 
â€• Dr. Seuss


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Mar 5, 2012)

Morning folks.  Was in the neighborhood and just wanted to drop by and says my " Howdies " to all.  Yall have a good one.


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 5, 2012)

mornin everybody


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The calendar says Monday but my mind says wishing one more please.   Oh well here is the morning brew





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin. Happy Monday to everyone.  It seems like the wind blew so hard that it completely blew Saturday and Sunday away and now it is already the dreaded Monday Morning Blues.
> 
> I definitely need a couple of cups of your coffee this morning to get my rear in gear.  I also hope that our members here survived these recent nasty storms without too much damage.


Not really any damage here, had one dead limb fall & "bend" a couple of pieces of tin on the shed, should be able to straighten it out, so compared to others? Not even a scratch!



Hankus said:


> Now off an on


 some days, you really, really make me feel so much better about myself!


NOYDB said:


> ....
> 
> “Poor empty pants
> With nobody inside them.”
> â€• Dr. Seuss





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  Was in the neighborhood and just wanted to drop by and says my " Howdies " to all.  Yall have a good one.


 KIM!!!!


Seth carter said:


> mornin everybody


 Hey Kiddo, how's it going?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2012)

Mornin crowd, hope everyone made it thru the weekend without any damage. Just rain here, and managed to get the truck washed Looks like its gonna be a beautiful day, now that the weekends gone. So what did i miss????????


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

Mornin.....had to get neighbor's horse back in her property this mornin. Take fence down, put fence back, never could find where he got out in the first place. He was just grazin in my yard....might shoulda let him hang out for a month or so


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 5, 2012)

Empty pants?
They prolly belong to Quack. 

I'm soooo glad to be off call! As soon as my relief gets here, i'm headed to Valdosta!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin crowd, hope everyone made it thru the weekend without any damage. Just rain here, and managed to get the truck washed Looks like its gonna be a beautiful day, now that the weekends gone. So what did i miss????????


Well, first off, you didn't show up to help with re-arranging the entertainment center, therefor I hurt my back....... tyvm!how many beers you got left?????


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....had to get neighbor's horse back in her property this mornin. Take fence down, put fence back, never could find where he got out in the first place. He was just grazin in my yard....might shoulda let him hang out for a month or so


 They are GREAT lawn mowers!!


rhbama3 said:


> Empty pants?
> They prolly belong to Quack.
> 
> I'm soooo glad to be off call! As soon as my relief gets here, i'm headed to Valdosta!


 will ya wub fishbait's head & pinch Tbug on da butt for me, pwease........... they'll understand the message............


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 5, 2012)

I've got to spend the day looking for an invisible dog.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> I've got to spend the day looking for an invisible dog.


 Do you have any visible spray to spray around to help find it???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> I've got to spend the day looking for an invisible dog.



Use your invisible dog whistle that you can't see or hear...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Use your invisible dog whistle that you can't see or hear...









 he can't........... it got left......... uuummm, somewhere's else the other weekend............


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 5, 2012)

Can't find my invisible dog. Can't find my invisible dog whistle. I have no idea if it's because my invisible dog fence isn't working. 

If my invisible dog eats my invisible dog whistle and gets out of my invisible dog fence, how will I know?????


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Can't find my invisible dog. Can't find my invisible dog whistle. I have no idea if it's because my invisible dog fence isn't working.
> 
> If my invisible dog eats my invisible dog whistle and gets out of my invisible dog fence, how will I know?????


 He doesn't come to you when you call?


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> He doesn't come to you when you call?



I some times think so........


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> I some times think so........








 it's ok, I'll get you a new one...............


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> it's ok, I'll get you a new one...............



Thanks Keebs.


For what it's worth *I* would never have banded you.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2012)

boo!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 5, 2012)

Finished my testing. So far so good. Just had a Hot Pocket philly cheese steak for lunch. The jury is still out on that one. Not as delicious as they make them look


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Thanks Keebs.
> 
> 
> For what it's worth *I* would never have banded you.......





Miguel Cervantes said:


> boo!!!


 not Funny!


Sterlo58 said:


> Finished my testing. So far so good. Just had a Hot Pocket philly cheese steak for lunch. The jury is still out on that one. Not as delicious as they make them look


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 5, 2012)

Keebs, I got two questions fer ya.

1. Did it hurt when they banded you ? 

2. Did they put the band in a place that you can show it to     me when I see ya.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Keebs, I got two questions fer ya.
> 
> 1. Did it hurt when they banded you ?
> 
> 2. Did they put the band in a place that you can show it to     me when I see ya.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

Time to go patch some fence for my neighbor....don't want to be chasin horses again.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> will ya wub fishbait's head & pinch Tbug on da butt for me, pwease........... they'll understand the message............



Well I'm glad SOMEBODY cares.    

So Bait and I are having our usual Monday date at Blimpie and I just ignore the fact that his focus is more on his Blackberry sitting ON THE TABLE rather than my conversation. He's excited about Wobbert-Woo!  coming to play in the woods with him, I understand. 

However, I DID NOT appreciate it when the phone rang (Guess who  ) and as he's speaking, he starts gathering garbage, I haven't even finished my cookie, and giving an ETA to Wobbert-Woo!  in relation to his current location and our house. 

The man had another 30 minutes AT LEAST! 

It takes about 15 minutes to get from Blimpie to our house. 

I was ABANDONED!  He left me. Right there in the parking lot.  One smack of a kiss and like the wind, he was G-O-N-E!  

Is it not enough that he spent the entire morning cleaning house just because Wobbert-Woo!  was coming over and might actually spend a whole 90 seconds at the house before they head to the woods?  


I swear. Those two.   


























And yes, I'm just mad as a wet hen and jealous as can be that they're out playing with MY turkeys and Winnie The Pooh while I'm stuck at work.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Keebs, I got two questions fer ya.
> 
> 1. Did it hurt when they banded you ?
> 
> 2. Did they put the band in a place that you can show it to     me when I see ya.


Well, it was really, really dark and if I'm not mistaken, elfiii, no maybe it was 243, he said............ uuuhhh, I'll wait till I see ya & see what you think........... 


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 different kind, huh?


Jeff C. said:


> Time to go patch some fence for my neighbor....don't want to be chasin horses again.


Didja find where they got out?


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well I'm glad SOMEBODY cares.
> 
> So Bait and I are having our usual Monday date at Blimpie and I just ignore the fact that his focus is more on his Blackberry sitting ON THE TABLE rather than my conversation. He's excited about Wobbert-Woo!  coming to play in the woods with him, I understand.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2012)

'Afternoon peeps !!!  Off the next couple days, Dawn and I have Dr's appts today.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Afternoon peeps !!!  Off the next couple days, Dawn and I have Dr's appts today.


 Hi!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Afternoon peeps !!!  Off the next couple days, Dawn and I have Dr's appts today.



They gonna finally settle the argument of who really wears the pants in the family?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Afternoon peeps !!!  Off the next couple days, Dawn and I have Dr's appts today.



Dr. T-Bugsy in da house!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hi!









Miguel Cervantes said:


> They gonna finally settle the argument of who really wears the pants in the family?





That was decided the day I said "I do " . . . 



turtlebug said:


> Dr. T-Bugsy in da house!





Whooooooooot !!!!  Oh yeaaaaaaaahhhh!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 5, 2012)

Afternoon everybody.  I hope ya'll faired ok with all the weather this weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everybody.  I hope ya'll faired ok with all the weather this weekend.


 got a solid 3" in my neck of the woods!


----------



## slip (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo! went to replace some old and rotted particle board on the "little" chicken coop, no biggie right? Rong .. the entire thing is ate up in termites. The 2x4s are pretty much hollow.


I hate termites


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Well, first off, you didn't show up to help with re-arranging the entertainment center, therefor I hurt my back....... tyvm!how many beers you got left?????
> 
> They are GREAT lawn mowers!!
> 
> will ya wub fishbait's head & pinch Tbug on da butt for me, pwease........... they'll understand the message............


Enuff for today



turtlebug said:


> Well I'm glad SOMEBODY cares.
> 
> So Bait and I are having our usual Monday date at Blimpie and I just ignore the fact that his focus is more on his Blackberry sitting ON THE TABLE rather than my conversation. He's excited about Wobbert-Woo!  coming to play in the woods with him, I understand.
> 
> ...


You need a hug?


Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Afternoon peeps !!!  Off the next couple days, Dawn and I have Dr's appts today.






Miguel Cervantes said:


> They gonna finally settle the argument of who really wears the pants in the family?






boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everybody.  I hope ya'll faired ok with all the weather this weekend.



Afternoon


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Woohoo! went to replace some old and rotted particle board on the "little" chicken coop, no biggie right? Rong .. the entire thing is ate up in termites. The 2x4s are pretty much hollow.
> 
> 
> I hate termites


 Look on the bright side................ now you have your spring project figured out!


mudracing101 said:


> Enuff for today


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You need a hug?




Why yes, yes I do.     


Are your hugs better than Keebs's hugs?


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 5, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon everybody.  I hope ya'll faired ok with all the weather this weekend.



I don't know how much rain we got but it left a lot of MUD behind. 

I think pitiful old Spot's piddy pads are waterlogged.   

I told Fishbait he needed to let me bring that poor old cat in the house.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Are your hugs better than Keebs's hugs?



I think we should have a contest..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Why yes, yes I do.
> Are your hugs better than Keebs's hugs?


 Now you know better than that!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think we should have a contest..


 that can be arranged......................


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2012)

Dont ya hate when youre gonna multiquote and the little thingy tells you there are too many smileys and you have to start looking at where you can delete some


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Why yes, yes I do.
> 
> 
> Are your hugs better than Keebs's hugs?


Truthfully, no .. prob. not


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think we should have a contest..



I aint givin you a hug ya idjit


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont ya hate when youre gonna multiquote and the little thingy tells you there are too many smileys and you have to start looking at where you can delete some


 rookie!


mudracing101 said:


> Truthfully, no .. prob. not
> I aint givin you a hug ya idjit


Aaaaawww, skeered of a little broluv?  You need to hang out with Fishbait & Wobertwoo some weekend................. or just go see Quack....................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Truthfully, no .. prob. not
> 
> 
> I aint givin you a hug ya idjit



Sexist Homophobe...


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> rookie!
> 
> Aaaaawww, skeered of a little broluv?  You need to hang out with Fishbait & Wobertwoo some weekend................. or just go see Quack....................



I'll stick to huggin the wemminz


----------



## Self! (Mar 5, 2012)

Howdy idgits....who wants to SaNg????


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> rookie!
> 
> Aaaaawww, skeered of a little broluv?  You need to hang out with Fishbait & Wobertwoo some weekend................. or just go see Quack....................





I'm glad I went back and re read cause I was wondering what in the heck Mud had against hugging me?     


I think one big long group hug will do the trick.  Then yall can hug(rub) on whoever ya wants to.    


One thing I can say, if your back is hurting ya, go get ya a hug from Muddy.  He'll straighten that sucker right out for ya.  


I'd have to put Muddy, Miguel and Tripod up there in my top three huggers for sure.


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 5, 2012)

And Quack, before you go to whining, I don't get enough hugs from you to judge properly.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'd have to put Muddy, Miguel and Tripod up there in my top three huggers for sure.



I like hugging Muddy..


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm glad I went back and re read cause I was wondering what in the heck Mud had against hugging me?
> I think one big long group hug will do the trick.  Then yall can hug(rub) on whoever ya wants to.
> 
> 
> ...


 agreed and add Chief to that list, he ain't too bad neither................


turtlebug said:


> And Quack, before you go to whining, I don't get enough hugs from you to judge properly.


----------



## slip (Mar 5, 2012)

It got weird in here quick .... off to go rebuild stuff, later yall.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm glad I went back and re read cause I was wondering what in the heck Mud had against hugging me?
> 
> 
> I think one big long group hug will do the trick.  Then yall can hug(rub) on whoever ya wants to.
> ...


I'll hug you any time


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I like hugging Muddy..





Keebs said:


> agreed and add Chief to that list, he ain't too bad neither................



If i aint on the list i want a hug redo!@!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2012)

slip said:


> It got weird in here quick .... off to go rebuild stuff, later yall.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

slip said:


> It got weird in here quick .... off to go rebuild stuff, later yall.


 where you lack in the hugging field, you WAY more make up in manners!!


mudracing101 said:


> I'll hug you any time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess we'll have to have a re-do, my brains foggy on your hugs.................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Well, it was really, really dark and if I'm not mistaken, elfiii, no maybe it was 243, he said............ uuuhhh, I'll wait till I see ya & see what you think...........
> 
> different kind, huh?
> 
> Didja find where they got out?



Not really..... but I found a spot that looked like a long shot


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont ya hate when youre gonna multiquote and the little thingy tells you there are too many smileys and you have to start looking at where you can delete some


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> agreed and add Chief to that list, he ain't too bad neither................




 Don't forget that gentle little pinch...


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


pppsssssttt, he ain't learned to "steal them" yet!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't forget that gentle little pinch...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> pppsssssttt, he ain't learned to "steal them" yet!








 Hey, where'd they go???


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


This is the hugginest bunch



Jeff C. said:


> Don't forget that gentle little pinch...



Pinch? What about a pinch, what am i missin out on


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 5, 2012)

Well I leave for a few minutes and miss out on WOW group hugs 

I'm on the way to drop Sam off at the ball field.
I'll be back for hugs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> This is the hugginest bunch
> Feelin the love Brother, just feelin the love.
> 
> 
> Pinch? What about a pinch, what am i missin out on



you jealous


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> you jealous



Oh no, i'm gonna get me some hugs


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> This is the hugginest bunch
> 
> 
> 
> Pinch? What about a pinch, what am i missin out on








Is it too late for a nap.....or too early for coffee


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey, where'd they go???





mudracing101 said:


> This is the hugginest bunch
> Pinch? What about a pinch, what am i missin out on


 It's about time for you to get yours................


Sterlo58 said:


> Well I leave for a few minutes and miss out on WOW group hugs
> 
> I'm on the way to drop Sam off at the ball field.
> I'll be back for hugs.


We'll save up JUST for you................


mrs. hornet22 said:


> you jealous


Just call him "Mr. Drama"!


Jeff C. said:


> Is it too late for a nap.....or too early for coffee


NEVER too late for a nap!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Just call him "Mr. Drama"!



Me drama, eh eh. uh uh


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It's about time for you to get yours................
> 
> We'll save up JUST for you................
> 
> ...



Too late.....can't sleep during Zumba


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They gonna finally settle the argument of who really wears the pants in the family?





Hooked On Quack said:


> That was decided the day I said "I do "  and she said OH, no you DON'T . . .
> 
> Whooooooooot !!!!  Oh yeaaaaaaaahhhh!!!



I fixed it for you Quack !!!    





Keebs said:


> pppsssssttt, he ain't learned to "steal them" yet!



I am all for the stealing part.  Anytime, any place, and from any of you Hawt WOW's here on Woody's.   

And TBug, I just about forgot.  After your mangled lunch date today, I think that you need to trade-in that dude name Fishbait for someone that will clean house every day and cook three square meals a day and then take care of the dogs and cats.  And of course, one that will give you daily massages and answer to your every whim 24 hours a day.  Even one that will politely ask every other weekend if he can go spend some time with his best bro, named "Bama", and maybe even go fishing, hunting, frolicking, or whatever.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Me drama, eh eh. uh uh





Jeff C. said:


> Too late.....can't sleep during Zumba


 head phones?????


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I fixed it for you Quack !!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 5, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I fixed it for you Quack !!!
> 
> 
> And TBug, I just about forgot.  After your mangled lunch date today, I think that you need to trade-in that dude name Fishbait for someone that will clean house every day and cook three square meals a day and then take care of the dogs and cats.  And of course, one that will give you daily massages and answer to your every whim 24 hours a day.  Even one that will politely ask every other weekend if he can go spend some time with his best bro, named "Bama", and maybe even go fishing, hunting, frolicking, or whatever.



And just where do you suggest she go to find such an unmanly man. His card would have been revoked a long time ago.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> And just where do you suggest she go to find such an unmanly man. His card would have been revoked a long time ago.



Not only unmanly, but straight out gay


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> And just where do you suggest she go to find such an unmanly man. His card would have been revoked a long time ago.





mudracing101 said:


> Not only unmanly, but straight out gay



You mean that neither of you two guys would offer to help her out by eliminating some of the stress of her upcoming turkey hunting exploits.  Heck, with her having a brand new shotgun, she just needs to get out there and perform a "ground check" on a couple of those big gobblers.  After her kill, shucks she will be right back to normal and Fishbait won't even miss a beat by moving back in on the day after her accomplishment.  Heck, in about two months, you will both have your "man-cards" back.  I know that you guys believe in helping others, right ????


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 5, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> And just where do you suggest she go to find such an unmanly man. His card would have been revoked a long time ago.



One of the guys that post in The Bachelor thread might be perfect for this position


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> You mean that neither of you two guys would offer to help her out by eliminating some of the stress of her upcoming turkey hunting exploits.  Heck, with her having a brand new shotgun, she just needs to get out there and perform a "ground check" on a couple of those big gobblers.  After her kill, shucks she will be right back to normal and Fishbait won't even miss a beat by moving back in on the day after her accomplishment.  Heck, in about two months, you will both have your "man-cards" back.  I know that you guys believe in helping others, right ????



No sir thats not what you said, you lost me at cleaning and cooking everyday


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2012)

Keebs lets roll.!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs lets roll.!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> And Quack, before you go to whining, I don't get enough hugs from you to judge properly.





Well if you'd just come outside when I'm peeking in yo winder, that would all change . . .





mudracing101 said:


> This is the hugginest bunch
> 
> 
> 
> Pinch? What about a pinch, what am i missin out on




Bro, I'll hug, pinch, and grope you sooooo fast you'll NEVA know what hit ya !!! 





mudracing101 said:


> Not only unmanly, but straight out gay





See above . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



COOL avy Keebs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> COOL avy Keebs.





Tru dat, mebbe she'll keep this one for awhile . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2012)

Hiya LilD, I see you down there stawkin me . . .


Still liking yo new truck ??


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya LilD, I see you down there stawkin me . . .
> 
> 
> Still liking yo new truck ??





im stawkin' and tryin' to do homework and yes yes i am !!! its gone right now to ashburn the "other half" has it tonight while hes at work and i feel lost with out it!!! (the truck, not the "other half")

and im getting ready to go to ATLANTA on march 15th for CSI Competiton


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 5, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> im stawkin' and tryin' to do homework and yes yes i am !!! its gone right now to ashburn the "other half" has it tonight while hes at work and i feel lost with out it!!! (the truck, not the "other half")
> 
> and im getting ready to go to ATLANTA on march 15th for CSI Competiton





You goooooooooooo gal !!!  Best of luck to ya !!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 5, 2012)

Howdy.  

Bout to fire up the grill and do part 2 of the ribeyes.

I tell y'all what, I freaking HATE cancer. I posted earlier about one of my best freinds dad going in to hospice care. Well, another of my best buddies has a father in law that they are doing the same for today.. They just found his and he is so progressed there is nothing they can do.

I am tied of bad news.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> im stawkin' and tryin' to do homework and yes yes i am !!! its gone right now to ashburn the "other half" has it tonight while hes at work and i feel lost with out it!!! (the truck, not the "other half")
> 
> and im getting ready to go to ATLANTA on march 15th for CSI Competiton




CSI competition??? 

Oh...hey lilD and Mr Quack!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Howdy.
> 
> Bout to fire up the grill and do part 2 of the ribeyes.
> 
> ...




Yessir, I've got an Uncle that just had a portion of a lung removed, then they'll start chemo...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, I've got an Uncle that just had a portion of a lung removed, then they'll start chemo...



I hope it goes well for him Jeff C!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I hope it goes well for him Jeff C!




Thanks, me too!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You goooooooooooo gal !!!  Best of luck to ya !!!




thank ya & if we win gold at state (which we will) we get to go to kansas city mo. for nationals and then if we win gold there we gotta raise $$ to go to TOKYO JAPAN for World Competiton  & the other 2 girls on my team are bound and determined to go to Japan.....


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> CSI competition???
> 
> Oh...hey lilD and Mr Quack!!!



Heyyy!!!

yea you know like the tv show cept alot different but kinda the same!!! the 15th - 18th they are hosting the SKILLS USA competitions in ATL and alot of colleges compete in different categories and since im in criminal justice im in the csi part..


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 5, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> thank ya & if we win gold at state (which we will) we get to go to kansas city mo. for nationals and then if we win gold there we gotta raise $$ to go to TOKYO JAPAN for World Competiton  & the other 2 girls on my team are bound and determined to go to Japan.....



What are y'all competing in?

If it is a pickled pigs feet eating competition, I can be the anchor man....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 5, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyyy!!!
> 
> yea you know like the tv show cept alot different but kinda the same!!! the 15th - 18th they are hosting the SKILLS USA competitions in ATL and alot of colleges compete in different categories and since im in criminal justice im in the csi part..



Do y'all get real cadavers, or just scenarios?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> Heyyy!!!
> 
> yea you know like the tv show cept alot different but kinda the same!!! the 15th - 18th they are hosting the SKILLS USA competitions in ATL and alot of colleges compete in different categories and since im in criminal justice im in the csi part..




 Good Luck to y'all!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> What are y'all competing in?
> 
> If it is a pickled pigs feet eating competition, I can be the anchor man....



Crime Scene Investigations!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Do y'all get real cadavers, or just scenarios?



just scenarios sadly!! but we get to use all the real equipment from the high tech cameras to the black fingerprint dust they use, its really cool!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Luck to y'all!!!



thanks  

im excited we had practice to day and we only have 20 mins to "process" the "crime scene" and we finished with almost 10 mins left! and i gotta go back tomorrow and we get to work on a vehicle scene with our gear on everything from the guns and handcuffs on our side to the radios and flash lights  and our uniforms are basically military bdu's


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 5, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> Crime Scene Investigations!





lilD1188 said:


> just scenarios sadly!! but we get to use all the real equipment from the high tech cameras to the black fingerprint dust they use, its really cool!!!





lilD1188 said:


> thanks
> 
> im excited we had practice to day and we only have 20 mins to "process" the "crime scene" and we finished with almost 10 mins left! and i gotta go back tomorrow and we get to work on a vehicle scene with our gear on everything from the guns and handcuffs on our side to the radios and flash lights  and our uniforms are basically military bdu's



Cool deal! I hope y'all win! That stuff is very interesting to me. It is amazing how even a small thread can change a case.

Good luck to you and your team!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Cool deal! I hope y'all win! That stuff is very interesting to me. It is amazing how even a small thread can change a case.
> 
> Good luck to you and your team!



Thanks , it is to me to, my orginal career plan was to be a US Marshal but one of my teachers is a G.B.I investigator and hes gotten me interested in being a G.B.I Agent that way i can still stay close to home!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 5, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> Thanks , it is to me to, my orginal career plan was to be a US Marshal but one of my teachers is a G.B.I investigator and hes gotten me interested in being a G.B.I Agent that way i can still stay close to home!



Plus you don't get shot at near as much as the USM's do. I've got a buddy that is with the USM's and he has some hair raising stories...


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Plus you don't get shot at near as much as the USM's do. I've got a buddy that is with the USM's and he has some hair raising stories...



true but the USM's can carry the big guns and go after people more easily than the G.B.I -g.b.i is stuck to plain ol georgia lol i actually wanna get outta georgia for awhile!


----------



## turtlebug (Mar 5, 2012)

Alrighty then. 

After the printer went stoopid and locked up BOTH computers around 4:30 this afternoon, after I had greeted the 138th patient of the day (since I opened the doors at 7:00 this morning), I declared myself defeated but mostly ticked off so I left, picked Mini-Me up from band practice, came home and then went BACK to town and met Fishbait and Wobbert-Woo!  at Cracker Barrel for a mediocre at best, dinner. 

Wobbert-Woo!  is now on his way home with visions of Toms and Jakes and spurs and beards dancing in his head.    And a bear too.  

I'm tuckered out for the night.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 5, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> true but the USM's can carry the big guns and go after people more easily than the G.B.I -g.b.i is stuck to plain ol georgia lol i actually wanna get outta georgia for awhile!



Lawd, hep this poor child!

Why in the world would you want to leave Georgia? I have done it a few times, and it is WAY over rated.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 5, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Alrighty then.
> 
> After the printer went stoopid and locked up BOTH computers around 4:30 this afternoon, after I had greeted the 138th patient of the day (since I opened the doors at 7:00 this morning), I declared myself defeated but mostly ticked off so I left, picked Mini-Me up from band practice, came home and then went BACK to town and met Fishbait and Wobbert-Woo!  at Cracker Barrel for a mediocre at best, dinner.
> 
> ...



Hey T-Bug!

Sounds like a day full of Monday. I had one too.

At least turkey blasting season is closer than it was yesterday!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> thanks
> 
> im excited we had practice to day and we only have 20 mins to "process" the "crime scene" and we finished with almost 10 mins left! and i gotta go back tomorrow and we get to work on a vehicle scene with our gear on everything from the guns and handcuffs on our side to the radios and flash lights  and our uniforms are basically military bdu's



If ya'll are figuring out crime scenes that fast there is no way you can work around here, our guys couldnt find the bad guy if he was sitting in the crime scene.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh , and good evenin night crew


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Lawd, hep this poor child!
> 
> Why in the world would you want to leave Georgia? I have done it a few times, and it is WAY over rated.



i didnt say i wanted to stay gone forever... believe me id come back unless i move to montana for good


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> If ya'll are figuring out crime scenes that fast there is no way you can work around here, our guys couldnt find the bad guy if he was sitting in the crime scene.



thats because its 3 WOMEN doing it not guys, theres a difference ya know!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh , and good evenin night crew


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> i didnt say i wanted to stay gone forever... believe me id come back unless i move to montana for good



you dont have to stay gone but if you can , leave and see every thing you can and gain as much knowledge about diff. places as you can.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> thats because its 3 WOMEN doing it not guys, theres a difference ya know!!!



Oh my gosh, now its sounds like i'm talking to keebs. Who's gonna drive ya'll there???????????


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> you dont have to stay gone but if you can , leave and see every thing you can and gain as much knowledge about diff. places as you can.



thats my plan because theres only so much i can learn here and theres only certain crimes that happen here and some that happen more in other parts of the country


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh my gosh, now its sounds like i'm talking to keebs. Who's gonna drive ya'll there???????????



ummm did u forget she is my MAMA!!!!! 

and our instructor has to drive us bc we are going as a school function and we cant drive our own vehicles and all that bullcrapp!! but if we could drive ourselves the "leader" of our group would drive


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh , and good evenin night crew



What's up Mudro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> ummm did u forget she is my MAMA!!!!!
> 
> and our instructor has to drive us bc we are going as a school function and we cant drive our own vehicles and all that bullcrapp!! but if we could drive ourselves the "leader" of our group would drive



uhmm no, thats why i said what i did just like mommy.
And as far as driving i was referring to women in general , get it.. cant drive and dont want to do the dishes


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What's up Mudro?



Jeffro!!!!!!!!! My man whats happenin


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> uhmm no, thats why i said what i did just like mommy.
> And as far as driving i was referring to women in general , get it.. cant drive and dont want to do the dishes



haha yup just like my mama!! just dont let her know i said that... lol

i can drive very well thankyou!! and for your info mister.....i washed all the dishes last night lol!!!! there isnt a dish in the sink to be washed till i cook supper tomorrow night


----------



## mattech (Mar 5, 2012)

Good evening everyone!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 5, 2012)

Just curious...

If you're little dee, why is it capitalized?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!!!!!!!! My man whats happenin



Scannin over my camping gear  and lack thereof


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 5, 2012)

Evenin' everyone! How y'all is?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

mattech said:


> Good evening everyone!



Evenin!!



NOYDB said:


> Just curious...
> 
> If you're little dee, why is it capitalized?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Evenin' everyone! How y'all is?



Much better....How U iz


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Just curious...
> 
> If you're little dee, why is it capitalized?




i dunno lol!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> haha yup just like my mama!! just dont let her know i said that... lol
> 
> i can drive very well thankyou!! and for your info mister.....i washed all the dishes last night lol!!!! there isnt a dish in the sink to be washed till i cook supper tomorrow night






mattech said:


> Good evening everyone!


Evenin



NOYDB said:


> Just curious...
> 
> If you're little dee, why is it capitalized?


he's gotta  point there


Jeff C. said:


> Scannin over my camping gear  and lack thereof



 I know what you mean







Alright crew , i'm out , gotta lay my rock down. Talk to ya in the morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> i dunno lol!!



How bout lilbigD then


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Evenin' everyone! How y'all is?



has the baby been enjoyin them ringtones lately??


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Evenin' everyone! How y'all is?



Almost missed you , hey Sugar


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Evenin
> 
> 
> he's gotta  point there
> ...



TC Mud!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Much better....How U iz



Tired. Been straightening the house up all day. Had the carpets cleaned Friday and they're coming back tomorrow. I dunno what the man we bought the house from did to this carpet, but it's gross. One deep cleaning wasn't enough....I feel bad for the guys coming back, cause it's an unpaid visit, but the owner asked me to make sure to call them back if it wasn't clean enough. I'm usually pretty laid back, but Rex is getting ready to crawl....I can't have a nasty carpet. Plus, with the $$$ I paid for it, it NEEDS to be clean!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> How bout lilbigD then



noooo lilD i has always been lilD


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm home from a long day! But it so worth it! Went to work this morning and then boogied down to Valdosta to meet up with Fishbro. A nice afternoon of looking at turkey tracks, food plots, listening to him explain the layout of the land( which i promptly forgot), putting cameras out, and stratergizing. Met up with Bugsy and the mini-Bugs at Cracker barrel, went back to da house and looked at turkey pic's and then drove home. 
Man, i'm tired but thinking we got a good shot at getting a thunderchicken in front of Bugsy early season. Got to break that new Franchi in right!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh! Guess what, y'all? We have a surplus of Girl Scout cookies! So it looks like I'll be totin' some along with me next Sat!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh! Guess what, y'all? We have a surplus of Girl Scout cookies! So it looks like I'll be totin' some along with me next Sat!



i aint seen no girl scouts sellin cookies round here lately


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

daaannnngggg i bout missed hawaii five-0  good thing i changed the channel


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Tired. Been straightening the house up all day. Had the carpets cleaned Friday and they're coming back tomorrow. I dunno what the man we bought the house from did to this carpet, but it's gross. One deep cleaning wasn't enough....I feel bad for the guys coming back, cause it's an unpaid visit, but the owner asked me to make sure to call them back if it wasn't clean enough. I'm usually pretty laid back, but Rex is getting ready to crawl....I can't have a nasty carpet. Plus, with the $$$ I paid for it, it NEEDS to be clean!



10-4 on that, it's good that they're coming back!! No carpet in this house....area rugs on hardwood with tile in bathrooms and heavy traffic areas, for that reason.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 5, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> i aint seen no girl scouts sellin cookies round here lately



I've heard that from a LOT of people. Weird. Maybe they're just lazy this year? 

No worries. I'll have lots with me. Just bring cash


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 5, 2012)

time to watch Pawn Stars and call it a night. Later ya'll!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 5, 2012)

Man it has been a long day!!

Class started @ 8:00 am this morning, and ended about 3:00 this afternoon.........Then a presentation from the CEO, and CFO about company affairs!!!........Then a group of us went to see the movie "Act Of Valor"........Awesome movie!!

First time I've been to movie theater in years!!

Then we went to O'Charley's for supper!!.........I'm full as a tick!!

Good evening Folks!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I've heard that from a LOT of people. Weird. Maybe they're just lazy this year?
> 
> No worries. I'll have lots with me. Just bring cash



i dont think girl scouts is as popular round here as it used to be, i was a girl scout for a few years still have some of my patches sewed onto a pair of jeans


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh! Guess what, y'all? We have a surplus of Girl Scout cookies! So it looks like I'll be totin' some along with me next Sat!




 I meant to order some, but kind of been out of touch lately


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> time to watch Pawn Stars and call it a night. Later ya'll!



Nighty Night!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Man it has been a long day!!
> 
> Class started @ 8:00 am this morning, and ended about 3:00 this afternoon.........Then a presentation from the CEO, and CFO about company affairs!!!........Then a group of us went to see the movie "Act Of Valor"........Awesome movie!!
> 
> ...




Howdy! Any word on how your Doo Doo baby is doing? 



lilD1188 said:


> i dont think girl scouts is as popular round here as it used to be, i was a girl scout for a few years still have some of my patches sewed onto a pair of jeans



We have a big troop. So when we do a sale, we split up into three groups/locations. We've done VERY well this year!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Man it has been a long day!!
> 
> Class started @ 8:00 am this morning, and ended about 3:00 this afternoon.........Then a presentation from the CEO, and CFO about company affairs!!!........Then a group of us went to see the movie "Act Of Valor"........Awesome movie!!
> 
> ...



Evenin RUTT


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I meant to order some, but kind of been out of touch lately



Will we be seeing y'all next weekend?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> time to watch Pawn Stars and call it a night. Later ya'll!



Later bama!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Will we be seeing y'all next weekend?



Do you have eyes in the back of your head ???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Do you have eyes in the back of your head ???



Uhhhh, literally? Or figuratively? Cause that's a no and a yes. 



 Bring some monies with you


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy! Any word on how your Doo Doo baby is doing?


We went to pick him out last weekend!!.......Yellow Boy!!

http://www.bigcreeklabs.com/Jorja_Puppies.htm

I'm in Knoxville Tennessee this week so I'm a little out of the loop on the little one at the moment!!



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin RUTT


Evening Jeffro!!

Give my best to Mizz "T", and Jag!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uhhhh, literally? Or figuratively? Cause that's a no and a yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Bring some monies with you


----------



## Hankus (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello




Beer


Goodnight


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 5, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We went to pick him out last weekend!!.......Yellow Boy!!
> 
> http://www.bigcreeklabs.com/Jorja_Puppies.htm
> 
> I'm in Knoxville Tennessee this week so I'm a little out of the loop on the little one at the moment!!



He's a handsome pup! 



Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice catchin' up with ya! Nighty night!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Mar 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> He's a handsome pup!


Thanks I think so too!!

The events of the day are starting to show the wear!!........And that nice fluffy bed is calling my name!!

The bed here at this hotel is awesome!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> We went to pick him out last weekend!!.......Yellow Boy!!
> 
> http://www.bigcreeklabs.com/Jorja_Puppies.htm
> 
> ...




Done....Man, he's tellin me all kinds of off the wall stuff to tell you, somethin bout gorgeous wimmens, Australian shepherds, I'm still tryin to cipher it


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thanks I think so too!!
> 
> The events of the day are starting to show the wear!!........And that nice fluffy bed is calling my name!!
> 
> The bed here at this hotel is awesome!!



TC you two!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 5, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Thanks I think so too!!
> 
> The events of the day are starting to show the wear!!........And that nice fluffy bed is calling my name!!
> 
> The bed here at this hotel is awesome!!



G'night!



Jeff C. said:


> Done....Man, he's tellin me all kinds of off the wall stuff to tell you, somethin bout gorgeous wimmens, Australian shepherds, I'm still tryin to cipher it


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Mar 5, 2012)

Good nite folks.... We gonna close up another day around The Big Pine Tree.

Well wishes, sweet dreams, and happy tomorrows.

And, besides that,


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good nite folks.... We gonna close up another day around The Big Pine Tree.
> 
> Well wishes, sweet dreams, and happy tomorrows.
> 
> And, besides that,



Back to ya AS....I'm gonna do the same, Jag is wanting me to watch some tv with him. 

Good Night y'all


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 5, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Good nite folks.... We gonna close up another day around The Big Pine Tree.
> 
> Well wishes, sweet dreams, and happy tomorrows.
> 
> And, besides that,





Night!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Mar 5, 2012)

Guess I'd better get to bed too. G'night y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Guess I'd better get to bed too. G'night y'all!



Good night Plum!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 5, 2012)

Howdy yawl. Dang sleep monster snuck up on me ...


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Guess I'd better get to bed too. G'night y'all!



night!! i need to go to bed to but im having to much fun listening to the cop chatter on the radio, trying to decipher what theyre saying!!!!


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Howdy yawl. Dang sleep monster snuck up on me ...



heya slip!!!


----------



## slip (Mar 5, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> heya slip!!!



Hey lilD! Hows it going?


----------



## lilD1188 (Mar 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Hey lilD! Hows it going?



good!!, studyin mostly! how bout you?


----------



## mattech (Mar 5, 2012)

slip said:


> Howdy yawl. Dang sleep monster snuck up on me ...


----------



## slip (Mar 5, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> good!!, studyin mostly! how bout you?


'Sall good here


mattech said:


>



Sleep monster snuck up on you too huh?


----------



## mattech (Mar 5, 2012)

slip said:


> 'Sall good here
> 
> 
> Sleep monster snuck up on you too huh?



not yet, thats why i am still on here,hopefully soon.


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well it's catching up to me...so niters!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 6, 2012)

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY TUESDAY TO ALL OF YOU FELLOW DRIVELERS.

Now bring on the coffee so that I can get awake this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 6, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY TUESDAY TO ALL OF YOU FELLOW DRIVELERS.
> 
> Now bring on the coffee so that I can get awake this morning.



You have it


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Gobblin.  Now that I've had my first cup of coffee, it has got me to wondering.

Am I the only one to realize that last week, Hankus made a run up to 10IC, and this week, Ruttinbuck is making a run also up to 10IC.  I think those fellows have made a hook-up with some 10IC moonshiners and they are now making weekly runs and delivering their product back down this way.  Somewhere in this story is a movie in the making.  I just gotta decide on the title of it though.  Probably when I tune in the the History Channel's Moonshiners episode next week, it will have Hankus and Rutt as the stars of the show while driving those suped-up vehicles like I saw on it last week.   

Ok, it is a slow day so far and I am trying my best to get this pot stirred.


----------



## Hankus (Mar 6, 2012)

Ya catched me, ya got the tater. Now leave tater tot alone sos he ain got the heat a burnin down the backroads comin home. I tell ya my load was so big it took a 17' UHaul to haul it all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2012)

mernin idjits.......sure is nice out this mernin....


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 6, 2012)

Kinda frozen outside 

Mornin Yall


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 6, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Kinda frozen outside
> 
> Mornin Yall



It is a might chilly. 

Mornin Snowmomma


----------



## SnowHunter (Mar 6, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> It is a might chilly.
> 
> Mornin Snowmomma



wunderground says 29 deg  

Mornin Neil


----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well it sure feels good outside!   Morning everybody and welcome to Trashy Tuesday!


----------



## NOYDB (Mar 6, 2012)

Don't forget.

Vote for the candidate of your choice today, if you're so inclined.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Mornin ya'll , might nippy outside. Gonna warm up and be nice today. Got to go to the dentist and get the ole chompers cleaned up, ughhh i dread it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2012)

Frosty good mornin.....


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

Excuse me........... Mod Patrol???? Admins??????? I want parental controls here!!!!!  but I have it copy & saved that LilD realizes she IS a lot like me!!!!!

Oh, Nippy G'moaning to ya'll!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> haha yup just like my mama!! just dont let her know i said that... lol
> 
> i can drive very well thankyou!! and for your info mister.....i washed all the dishes last night lol!!!! there isnt a dish in the sink to be washed till i cook supper tomorrow night



There it is, like my mama


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

lilD1188 said:


> haha yup _*just like my mama!! just dont let her know i said that*_... lol





mudracing101 said:


> There it is, like my mama


 Can you say "BUSTED"?!?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Can you say "BUSTED"?!?!?



She cain't help it!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Excuse me........... Mod Patrol???? Admins??????? I want parental controls here!!!!!  but I have it copy & saved that LilD realizes she IS a lot like me!!!!!
> 
> Oh, Nippy G'moaning to ya'll!



The apple don't fall far from the tree. 

Morning D


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> She cain't help it!!





Sterlo58 said:


> The apple don't fall far from the tree.
> 
> Morning D


 Gee Thanks for the support there, guys!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2012)

Gettin hawngry....egg salad sammich or fried fish sammich?

Maybe one of each


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin hawngry....egg salad sammich or fried fish sammich?
> 
> Maybe one of each



One of each, i'm starving. No breakfast cause of the dentist thing. But i'm fixing to tear up some lunch, nom ,nom, nom


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2012)

You ever get 3 shots right up under your eye ???   Oweee!!


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You ever get 3 shots right up under your eye ???   Oweee!!



ya big sissy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> ya big sissy





Yup, dats me !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You ever get 3 shots right up under your eye ???   Oweee!!



now, who in thier right mind would wanta do such a thing.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> now, who in thier right mind would wanta do such a thing.





Dermatologist!!!  He saw a "spot" right below my eye and wanted a biopsy.  Deadened it with 3 shots, and then shaved a piece off.  Looks like I got a black eye.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dermatologist!!!  He saw a "spot" right below my eye and wanted a biopsy.  Deadened it with 3 shots, and then shaved a piece off.  Looks like I got a black eye.



I sawwy
I got sompin in my ear they gotta take out, but I get to be put to sweepy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I sawwy
> I got sompin in my ear they gotta take out, but I get to be put to sweepy.





Good luck with that !!!




Mmmmmmmmm, fried poke chops, steamed broccoli with bacon crushed up, fried squashes !!!!


Yup, smoke alarms are going off, Dawn's cooking...


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good luck with that !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I set one off not too long ago ....been a while since I've done that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I set one off not too long ago ....been a while since I've done that





Every time she cooks with a black iron skillet . . .




How ya feelin bro ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

full and sleepy,its still airish outside


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Every time she cooks with a black iron skillet . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe I finally shook off the worst of that cold I had, thanks.  



mudracing101 said:


> full and sleepy,its still airish outside



Feelin like that too


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dermatologist!!!  He saw a "spot" right below my eye and wanted a biopsy.  Deadened it with 3 shots, and then shaved a piece off.  Looks like I got a black eye.





mudracing101 said:


> full and sleepy,its still airish outside


 meeeetooooo..........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I sawwy
> I got sompin in my ear they gotta take out, but I get to be put to sweepy.





Jeff C. said:


> I believe I finally shook off the worst of that cold I had, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Feelin like that too


I just need a good pillow.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2012)

Found Dawn a "work" car so she'll quit wearing out her Yukon.

Lincoln LS, with a hopped up V-6, negative part it only burns premium ???


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Found Dawn a "work" car so she'll quit wearing out her Yukon.
> 
> Lincoln LS, with a hopped up V-6, negative part it only burns premium ???



You going to rent ya some rims to put on yo new ride?


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Found Dawn a "work" car so she'll quit wearing out her Yukon.
> 
> Lincoln LS, with a hopped up V-6, negative part it only burns premium ???



High dollar gas. My dually only runs premium and good gosh does it love it . I can watch the gauge go down


----------



## Hornet22 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Found Dawn a "work" car so she'll quit wearing out her Yukon.
> 
> Lincoln LS, with a hopped up V-6, negative part it only burns premium ???





hdm03 said:


> You going to rent ya some rims to put on yo new ride?



How many cup holders do she gots in it


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> How many cup holders do she gots in it



What about stickers????  You gots to has a lot of stickers on a beast pimp mobile like that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You going to rent ya some rims to put on yo new ride?





mudracing101 said:


> High dollar gas. My dually only runs premium and good gosh does it love it . I can watch the gauge go down





Hornet22 said:


> How many cup holders do she gots in it





hdm03 said:


> What about stickers????  You gots to has a lot of stickers on a beast pimp mobile like that






Nebbermind, my mechanic changed my mind!!  He said " Sure, buy it, I need the business".  


Lincoln designed this car to compete with the BMW's, only made them a few years, it's more of a sports/luxury ride.  Think I'm gonna pass .


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2012)

waaazzzzuuuuppp


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> waaazzzzuuuuppp



Well; I just recently learned that Jesus had man boobs  


It's true; I saw it in the spiritual forum.


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> waaazzzzuuuuppp



the wind


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Well; I just recently learned that Jesus had man boobs
> 
> 
> It's true; I saw it in the spiritual forum.







REALLLYYYYYYY????



I've got moobs too, does that make me special ??


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> REALLLYYYYYYY????
> 
> 
> 
> I've got moobs too, does that make me special ??



It makes you Christ like and some folks say that's a good thing


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> REALLLYYYYYYY????
> 
> 
> 
> I've got moobs too, does that make me special ??



What size are they ?


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> What size are they ?



Pics would be nice too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> waaazzzzuuuuppp



well,,,,,,, I know what isn't...............
Quacks moobs. He said it not me.


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Well; I just recently learned that Jesus had man boobs
> 
> 
> It's true; I saw it in the spiritual forum.


 It's true, I saw it too.................


Hooked On Quack said:


> REALLLYYYYYYY????
> 
> 
> 
> I've got moobs too, does that make me special ??


 Lemme see'em, I'll let ya know.............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> well,,,,,,, I know what isn't...............
> _*Quackmoobs*_. He said it not me.


 You've already seem them?????


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> well,,,,,,, I know what isn't...............
> Quacks moobs. He said it not me.



Quack needs better support for his moobs


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Pics would be nice too



NO, no pics


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 6, 2012)

Your right. They are talking about moobs on Jesus in the RF


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> the wind


you broke what???


mrs. hornet22 said:


> well,,,,,,, I know what isn't............... hey shuga.........howyoudoin


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

I heard BKA has one just like it...............
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6776533&postcount=1


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> It makes you Christ like and some folks say that's a good thing





Sterlo58 said:


> What size are they ?





hdm03 said:


> Pics would be nice too






I know growing up my dad would often call me "JESUS CHRIST!!!!!"  But then it was followed by a bunch of - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> you broke what???
> 
> 
> mrs. hornet22 said:
> ...


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>





Whatsamatta lil fella ???


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>


 you saw it, huh?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know growing up my dad would often call me "JESUS CHRIST!!!!!"  But then it was followed by a bunch of - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.



You too huh. Kinda thought that was my name for a while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I heard BKA has one just like it...............
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6776533&postcount=1


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


 welllll, that's what I was told!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> welllll, that's what I was told!!!!!



I was just talkin bout the pic


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I was just talkin bout the pic


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



you didnt give her enuff spankins for that one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> you didnt give her enuff spankins for that one.




I didn't want to have to subtract any, so:

 X 10


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> you didnt give her enuff spankins for that one.





Jeff C. said:


> I didn't want to have to subtract any, so:
> 
> X 10


 FINE I won't SHARE the rest of the forum with you two!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## boneboy96 (Mar 6, 2012)

Well let's see if keebs and Mud can get this one closed out B4 5!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Well let's see if keebs and Mud can get this one closed out B4 5!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Its been slow today


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Its been slow today


not here!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh yeah.......... official count 55 more days............


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah.......... official count 55 more days............


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> FINE I won't SHARE the rest of the forum with you two!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>





mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



You need to tighten up


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Jeffro!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> You need to tighten up


 I KNOW!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!!!!!!!!!!!


CHIEFFF!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

well????


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I KNOW!



I cant get my free smiley's to paste any more


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I cant get my free smiley's to paste any more


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


you're so cute when you're agitated...............


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

ok BB, shut'er down!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Wait


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

ok now


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)

last post


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> ok now


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)

now last post


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Stop that


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)

this is the last post in this thread


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)

this is it.......last post


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ya'll gonna get in trouble ya idjitz


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Its true the mods never do come in here


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)

then stop posting in here


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok i'll quit


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)

this is now the last post in this fine thread


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Back to your new post


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)

ya'll need to git


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

She's back


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> this is now the last post in this fine thread





mudracing101 said:


> Back to your new post


 both of you, CLEAR DA ROOM!!!!!!! AND not in "that" way, hdm03!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Bye


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> both of you, CLEAR DA ROOM!!!!!!! AND not in "that" way, hdm03!!!!



You're asking for it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

good gosh


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)

holy crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats what it smells like in here, gotta go its 5


----------



## Keebs (Mar 6, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Bye





hdm03 said:


> You're asking for it!


Au'ight, that's it, I'm outta here, Mud, I got the beer today, I'm driving, lets go.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Au'ight, that's it, I'm outta here, Mud, I got the beer today, I'm driving, lets go.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Au'ight, that's it, I'm outta here, Mud, I got the beer today, I'm driving, lets go.........



Wait , you never drive


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)

bye ya'll


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

See ya


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)

good day


----------



## Swede (Mar 6, 2012)

rtreads


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)

Swede said:


> rtreads



git on


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

Bwahahaha


----------



## Da Possum (Mar 6, 2012)

see ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Mar 6, 2012)

You win


----------



## Swede (Mar 6, 2012)

Outlaws we is


----------



## StriperAddict (Mar 6, 2012)

Jus here to mooch a last post...

perhaps


----------

